#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Надзирателя СИЗО уволили за буддизм

## Such

не знаю почему, но улыбаюсь  :Smilie: 
Вообще интересно, нормально ли буддисту работать надзирателем.

http://www.newsru.com/religy/20jan2010/romanenko.html

_Руководство нижегородского СИЗО No. 1 настояло на увольнении сотрудника учреждения Евгения Романенко, поскольку "побоялось" работать с буддистом. Об этом ставший безработным капитан рассказал порталу Каспаров.ru.

По словам Романенко, 1 января он вышел на работу из отпуска. В этот же день он узнал, что на собрании, посвященном итогам работы в 2009 году, его шеф - дежурный помощник начальника следственного изолятора подполковник Владимир Мармур заявил сотрудникам и руководству СИЗО, что Романенко - сектант.

Спустя несколько дней, 13 января, заступившего в караул Романенко вызвали в комнату, где хранились личные вещи сотрудников, пока те исполняли свои обязанности. Там Владимир Мармур нашел папку надзирателя, в которой лежали несколько распечатанных буддийских изображений, в том числе буддийская свастика - являющаяся в этой религии символом совершенства. "Это стало последней каплей", - рассказал Романенко.

Далее, по его словам, его отвели в кабинет к заместителю начальника следственного изолятора по оперативной работе Константину Иванову, который объяснил, что коллектив Романенко боится, поэтому тому придется уволиться.

"Романенко, мы тебя боимся. Мы с тобой работать не будем, - передает слова начальника капитан. - У тебя два варианта: либо прямо сейчас пишешь заявление об увольнении по собственному желанию, либо мы тебе припишем внеслужебную связь с заключенными".

Ранее, по словам безработного капитана, Мармур часто удивлялся тому, что Романенко не пьет и не курит. "Что-то с тобой не так", - говорил подполковник, вспоминает Романенко.

Романенко написал заявление об уходе. После этого, 19 января, он обратился к начальнику управления ФСИН по Приволжскому округу. Он также поговорил с начальником отдела кадров этого ведомства, который согласился, что аналогичная ситуация могла произойти только во времена инквизиции.

Евгений Романенко закончил Пермское высшее военное училище внутренних войск МВД, получив специальность кинолога. Два года провел в Чечне, где служил в 46-й бригаде внутренних войск в отряде саперов. Полтора года назад был вынужден вернуться в Нижний Новгород, поскольку его жена погибла в автокатастрофе. Теперь Романенко один воспитывает 15-летнего сына._

----------

Aion (21.01.2010), Alex Dharmasiya (05.02.2010), Bob (21.01.2010), Chhyu Dorje (28.02.2011), Dojos (04.03.2011), Jambal Dorje (28.02.2011), Jamtso (28.02.2011), Joy (01.03.2011), Ometoff (23.01.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.01.2010), Аньезка (21.01.2010), Дечен Чедрон (25.01.2010), Джигме (21.01.2010), Дордже (28.02.2011), Йоши (28.02.2011), Михаил Макушев (01.02.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (22.01.2010), Читтадхаммо (21.01.2010), Чиффа (22.01.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Нет слов.

----------

Bob (21.01.2010), Joy (01.03.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (21.01.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.01.2010)

----------


## Asanga

> Ранее, по словам безработного капитана, Мармур часто удивлялся тому, что Романенко не пьет и не курит. "Что-то с тобой не так", - говорил подполковник, вспоминает Романенко.


В армии была та же фигня, когда прибыл на службу, первые же вопросы нач.штаба были про вредные привычки. И тут же было заявлено, что поскольку я не пью и не курю, то буду первым на подозрении.
Показательный признак упадка общества.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.02.2010), Joy (01.03.2011), Konchog Sherab (11.02.2010), Ometoff (23.01.2010), Дечен Чедрон (25.01.2010), Дордже (28.02.2011), Йоши (28.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Романенко, мы тебя боимся. Мы с тобой работать не будем, - передает слова начальника капитан


Эти люди чего то еще боятся?!

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.02.2010), Вова Л. (21.01.2010)

----------


## Джигме

Если честно, то у меня эта новость тоже выхвала улыбку))) 
А вообще, конечно, то что произошло - дикость.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

было бы смешно если бы не было грустно

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (05.02.2010), Bob (21.01.2010)

----------


## Егор С.

по-видимому, Евгений Романенко, достоин другой работы с более понимающим и просвещенным коллективом.
очень надеюсь, что дальнейший его карьерный путь будет успешным.

----------

Aion (21.01.2010), Bob (21.01.2010), Dorje Dugarov (05.02.2010), Ersh (21.01.2010), Galina (21.01.2010), Joy (01.03.2011), Pema Sonam (22.01.2010), Дечен Чедрон (25.01.2010), Мошэ (14.03.2011), Чиффа (22.01.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

В принципе, наверное, все к лучшему. Буддисту работать надзирателем, да и вообще, в органах, тем более, наших - не комильфо.

Ему нужно искать другую работу. Переквалифицироваться как-то.. Удачи и сил тов. Романенке!

----------

Tsewang Zangmo (25.01.2010), Дечен Чедрон (25.01.2010)

----------


## Гелег

По принципу: если не знаешь что это, избавься от этого.

----------


## Карма Палджор

И смешно (от дикости) и печально

----------


## Топпер

Поддерживая героя статьи, всё же замечу, что в таких случаях, часто вс*ю ситуацию* не раскрывают.
Вот смотрите: есть коллектив надзирателей. Один из них не курит и не пьёт. Пусть ещё и буддист. Как вы считаете, *при отсутствии ещё каких бы то ни было факторов* (ситуаций, скандалов, дележа денег и т.п.), люди и начальство просто так отказались бы с ним работать и выразили бы недоверие?

----------


## Поляков

Наверняка новость из этого разряда:

— Правда ли, что шахматист Петросян выиграл в лотерею тысячу рублей?
— Правда, только не шахматист Петросян, а футболист «Арарата» Акопян, и не тысячу, а десять тысяч, и не рублей, а долларов, и не в лотерею, а в карты, и не выиграл, а проиграл.

----------

Алекс Вайсман (28.02.2013)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Это _нормальный_, совершенно _нормальный_ пример динамики в любом _нормальном_ рабочем коллективе. В нем всегда выкристализовуются неформальные лидеры, и также аутсайдеры и кандидаты на отторжение. Особенно это заметно в школьных коллективах, в армейских, в пенитенциарных и пр. 

Есть чувство общности "мы" и постоянное подспудное сканирование на всех, кто так или иначе выбивается из этого "мы"; кто то ли не может ему соответствовать, то ли не хочет. 

Потом их или так или иначе третируют, или выталкивают. Так что собственно буддизм как причина увольнения, думаю, здесь просто т.с. приправа, а не основное блюдо. 

Посмотрите со стороны начальника: он увольнял не буддиста, а *сектанта*. О как! 

Ржуууууууу (с) 

Что здесь заслуживает внимания, имхо, это как раз сформировавшееся в нашем общественном сознании отношение к сектам и сектантам. 

По моему мнению, здесь вполне можно уже проводить некие принципиальные параллели с иными историческими жупелами, такими как "враги народа" и "ведьмы". 
Слава богу, с "сектами" оно пока еще не так интенсивно. И, может быть, никогда таким интенсивным и не станет. Но общий запашок есть.

----------

Jamtso (28.02.2011), Этэйла (22.01.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Притом, ещё какой.
Мы, когда искали помещение, это ощутили.  :Frown:

----------


## Юй Кан

Можно и проще сказать: начальник увольнял "чужого", т.е. "торчащего" в команде, как та самая белая ворона.
Начальники вообще, т.е. в больш-ве своём, не любят тех, кто умнее, честнее и т.п. прочих. Компромат на них сыскать -- очень морочно. Т.е. управлять ими сложно, если вообще возможно... А значит -- и доверять им нельзя, ибо живут они по каким-то другим, не общепринятым правилам.
А тут -- слава нашему пенитенциарному богу! -- нашёлся явный компромат, да ещё в виде свастики...

И вспоминаю жванецкое: "Кто ты такой, чтоб не пить с нами?!"

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (05.02.2010), Dorje Dugarov (05.02.2010), Йоши (28.02.2011), Этэйла (22.01.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

Если бы он еще и вегетарианцем был, было бы еще забавнее.  :Big Grin:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.02.2010), Доржик (22.01.2010), Этэйла (22.01.2010)

----------


## Ersh

Каспаров.ру? Очередной Дымовский?

----------

Fat (22.01.2010), Этэйла (22.01.2010)

----------


## Евгений Грейт

Работник органов-буддист - идеальный работник органов. Это имхо, но основанное на опыте. Другое дело, что мне понятен страх необразованных в этой области людей перед неизвестным. Сам с этим часто сталкиваюсь. Да и сверху церковь хорошо агитирует против буддизма. Как и снизу. Жаль.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.02.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ох, господа, над кем смеетесь? Ну да, налицо нарушение конституции РФ во всей красе. Но буддизм, к сожалению, по умолчанию приравнивается к сектантству. Сейчас уже могу рассказать, как мо шеф, на тот момент глава поселковой администрации, при всем уважении к буддизму, ко мне, как человеку его исповедующему, к приглашенному мной ламе категорически отказался появиться рядом с ламой на людях. Нельзя. После того, как на одном из центральных телеканалов показали крышу общаги, где я вешал молитвенные флаги, меня настойчиво попросили их перевесить ссылаясь на указание главы района. А не посрывали их потому как "шаман" и боязно. И все это в каких-то 60 км от Москвы.

Дико это и печально, а не смешно.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.02.2010), Jamtso (28.02.2011), Joy (01.03.2011), Ometoff (23.01.2010), Дечен Чедрон (25.01.2010), Евгений Грейт (22.01.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (22.01.2010), Тера (25.01.2010), Этэйла (22.01.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Антон, я тоже написал, было, что по сути -- ничего смешного. А потом удалил. Ведь когда смеёшься, отстраняясь тем самым от ситуации, -- не так страшно. Психзащита такая, в общем.
Ну, и выглядишь для посторонних, рассказывая со смехом о некой произошедшей -- особенно с тобою самим -- жути, как бы мужественнее. : )

А так -- да: дискриминация чистой воды, если трезво...

----------


## Евгений Грейт

Не вижу в этой теме ни капли смешного. :Frown: 
И как мне кажется, если происходит подобный беспредел, нужно пользоваться диктофоном. Сейчас они во многих плеерах и мобильниках есть, так что это не составляет труда. :Wink:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Думаю в этой истории больше надуманного. Дубаки тоже не лохи. Было почему уволить наверняка. Зачем на работу тащить было свастику?

----------


## Дзмитрий

> Думаю в этой истории больше надуманного. Дубаки тоже не лохи. Было почему уволить наверняка. Зачем на работу тащить было свастику?


A vdrug on voobsche shugdenovez... ili aum-ez ...?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Думаю в этой истории больше надуманного. Дубаки тоже не лохи. Было почему уволить наверняка. Зачем на работу тащить было свастику?


Тогда зачем было причиной называть именно сектантство? Уволили бы за конкретные нарушения, только и всего.

Хотя в целом разговор об этой ситуации, конечно, абстрактный: без знания конкретных деталей много чего можно напредполагать. : ) Журналисты ведь виртуозно умеют делать новость и на пустом месте, специфика профессии...

----------


## Буль

1. С чего все решили что Евгений Романенко является буддистом? Только из-за того, что у него нашли несколько буддийских изображений?

2. Зачем он носил их на работу, особенно свастику? Коллег позлить? Ведь надо же понимать что в нашей стране отношение к этому символу двоякое. По каким причинам - все знают.

3. Он сам подтверждает что ему предложили уволиться не из-за наличия буддийских изображений, и не потому что он "сектант", а потому что по каким-то неназванным причинам коллектив стал его бояться.

4. Он написал заявление об уходе, так что его уволили в соответствии с его желанием.

----------

Ersh (22.01.2010), Пема Дролкар (28.02.2011)

----------


## Лодой

ну да!не думаю что в таком заведении работает много людей которые заботятся о духовном развити .. в принеципе ему ведь повезло что  нормально обьяснили в чем дело и предложили самому написать заявление по хорошему так сказать :Wink: .

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну вот как-то у меня на работе висел Дордже Легпа и пара тодролов. Ну вот так получилось. И вот как-то моему шефу было можно, но нельзя засветиться рядом с ламой. Вроде формально все ничего, но проблемы бы были, несмотря на то, что чиновник высшей категории и лицо вроде неприкасаемое. Ну и как-то глава поселка мне лично позвонил с настойчивой просьбой снять молитвенные флаги, где их не особо-то и видно, но никого не послал снимать ленточки, повязанные по старинной русской традиции на деревьях.

Это я так... У меня с русским плохо и может кому из вопрошавших непонятно почему могли уволить, потому и повторяю.

----------


## Тера

С юридической точки зрения, это дискриминация. Можно подать в суд и выиграть дело. 
Насчет того, что Романенко уволился "по собственному желанию" - вопрос спорный, думаю, на него могло оказываться давление.
А про то, что "коллеги его боялись" - понятно. У нас всякий, кто чем-то отличается от общей массы, вызывает подозрения. К сожалению, Буддизм в России - религия не совсем легитимная. То есть, в списке официальных конфессий он, конечно, есть. А вот на местах частенько возникают проблемы. В силу малой информированности, большинство людей считает Буддизм:
1) Экзотикой
2) Магией
3) Путает с Кришнаизмом и эзотеризмом.

----------

Bob (25.01.2010), Читтадхаммо (25.01.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> У нас всякий, кто чем-то отличается от общей массы, вызывает подозрения. К сожалению, Буддизм в России - религия не совсем легитимная. То есть, в списке официальных конфессий он, конечно, есть. А вот на местах частенько возникают проблемы. В силу малой информированности, большинство людей считает Буддизм:
> 1) Экзотикой
> 2) Магией
> 3) Путает с Кришнаизмом и эзотеризмом.


Вы правы ,потому что  когда  спрашиваешь у русских и не только, в чем отличия буддизма от их религии, почти все отвечают ; в буддизме лечат и астрология присутствует.И поэтому суть учения отходит на  второй  план.

----------


## Джигме

> А про то, что "коллеги его боялись" - понятно. У нас всякий, кто чем-то отличается от общей массы, вызывает подозрения. К сожалению, Буддизм в России - религия не совсем легитимная. То есть, в списке официальных конфессий он, конечно, есть. А вот на местах частенько возникают проблемы. В силу малой информированности, большинство людей считает Буддизм:
> 1) Экзотикой
> 2) Магией
> 3) Путает с Кришнаизмом и эзотеризмом.


Я думаю что к буддизму отношение изменится после того как люди станут более информированными и появится больше публичных людей исповедующих буддизм. Кто у нас в России известен из таких? Думаю что только Илюмджинов и Гребенщиков. При этом Илюмжинов воспринимается больше как политик и шахматист. А Гребенщиков как очень неординарная личность и  как музыкант, а его вероисповедание как некий экзотический антураж. Вот и отношение такое к буддизму как к некой блажи или как к экзотике. Да еще и книжки всякие типа "Третьего глаза" Лопсанга Рампы усугубляют картину.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.02.2010), Zom (25.01.2010), Сергей А (05.02.2010)

----------


## Поляков

Статья "Руководство СИЗО не поняло молитвы надзирателя" в "Коммерсанте":



> "Я не пью, в попойках не участвую, не курю, еще и мясо перестал есть, поэтому отношение ко мне было настороженное: за два года службы в СИЗО я на своей должности почти не работал — ставили младшим на коридоре,— рассказал капитан.— Но я не возмущался: зачем себе карму портить?" 
> 
> По его словам, на собрании по итогам служебной деятельности в 2009 году с трибуны было объявлено, что он "сектант". По мнению капитана, ситуация стала критической после дежурства 7 января, когда кто-то увидел, как он в коридоре шепчет мантру и перебирает четки (надзиратель молился за здоровье тяжелобольного заключенного). 
> 
> "Меня вызвали к заместителю начальника СИЗО Константину Иванову, обыскали личную сумку и вытащили оттуда буддистскую литературу, кимвалы и мандзи (буддийский символ, внешне похожий на свастику.— "Ъ"),— рассказал капитан Романенко.— Спрашивали, что за чертовщиной я тут занимаюсь, откуда у меня "фашистская" атрибутика, я писал объяснительную. В итоге полковник Иванов прямо мне заявил, что коллеги боятся со мной работать".
> 
> http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1310060

----------

Александр Евгеньевич (28.02.2011), Дечен Чедрон (25.01.2010), Джигме (25.01.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Дикий народ...

----------

Дечен Чедрон (25.01.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

и конец статьи:



> ...
> В свою очередь, в ГУ ФСИН вчера опровергли информацию об увольнении капитана Евгения Романенко. "Да, у него был некий конфликт с руководством, но это чисто рабочие моменты, встречающиеся в любом коллективе,— сказал "Ъ" руководитель пресс-службы регионального ГУ ФСИН Максим Стрелков.— Пока увольнять его никто не собирается: нет таких оснований, как увольнение по религиозным убеждениям". Как стало известно "Ъ", после того как конфликт руководства СИЗО с капитаном-буддистом получил огласку, в нижегородском главке ФСИН решили детально разобраться с делом Евгения Романенко.

----------

Ersh (25.01.2010)

----------


## Буль

> С юридической точки зрения, это дискриминация.


С юридической точки зрения это увольнение по инициативе работника.




> Насчет того, что Романенко уволился "по собственному желанию" - вопрос спорный, думаю, на него могло оказываться давление.


С юридической точки зрения это называется "бремя доказательства". Аргументы из разряда "думаю" судом вряд ли будут восприняты.

Это я к чему? Не надо попусту баламутить народ  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Статья "Руководство СИЗО не поняло молитвы надзирателя" в "Коммерсанте":



Это не про него фильм снят? Что-то персонаж больно похож. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FknAnbqk-1w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65P6JU84g3k

----------


## Поляков

> Это не про него фильм снят? Что-то персонаж больно похож.


Не знаю.  :Smilie:  Вот смотри, сам Романенко интервью дает - http://nnov.kp.ru/daily/24428.4/597308/

Видимо, утомленные после длинных новогодних каникул сотрудники СИЗО не нашли в себе сил дальше выносить этого неформатного для их среды человека...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

Странное интервью. Уж не последователь ли он фалунь-дафа? В какой буддийской школе активно используется свастика?

----------


## Ersh

А есть кто из Нижнего Новгорода? Он про какой-то центр говорил. Какие центры у вас там есть?

----------


## Бо

Теперь понятно почему скрывали тантрические практики. Оказывается даже обычные практики следует скрывать от некоторых людей...

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.02.2010), Ersh (26.01.2010), Артем Тараненко (26.01.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.02.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Представьте себе, что Вы приняли решение уединиться от мира и уйти, в монастырь ли, или в отшельники. Как на это отреагируют родные, близкие, друзья, коллеги? Что будут говорить?

А теперь "добейте" картинку идеей, что Вы все имущество собираетесь продаь, а деньги пожертвовать храму или монастырю. Что в этом случае будут думать, говорить, а может быть и предпринимать?

Самая распространенная вера среди людей - вера в абсолютную ценность материального благополучия, путем удачного применения способностей и труда. 

Стяжательство разнообразных форм престижа - символ этой веры, для, возможно, подавляющего большинства людей.  Религия, организовывающая эту веру - экономическая деятельность.

Что же удивляться, что неофиты (по совершенно доброй воле) этой веры критично относятся к тем, кто рассматривает другие ценности и делает свой выбор не в пользу материального успеха?

----------

Ometoff (05.02.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.02.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

А к данной ситуации я бы относился как минимум спокойно. Ведь по сути дела, это все проявление одной и той же компании: с одной стороны развлечение народа очередными гладиаторами, с другой стороны, маскировка такими развлечениями проблем, требующих непопулярных мер.

----------


## Иван Денисов

http://www.interfax-religion.ru/budd...news&div=33911
*Капитана-буддиста не будут увольнять из нижегородского СИЗО*

Нижний Новгород. 26 января. ИНТЕРФАКС - Сотрудника нижегородского СИЗО Евгения Романенко, исповедующего буддизм, не будут увольнять со службы.

Ранее Е.Романенко утверждал, что начальство вынудило его подписать рапорт об отставке, так как испугалось работать с "сектантом". Коллег капитана-буддиста настораживали нежелание Евгения есть мясо и читать молитвы по четкам в коридоре СИЗО. 
Однако после служебной проверки было принято решение, что Е.Романенко продолжит работать в следственном изоляторе в прежней должности, пишет во вторник нижегородский выпуск газеты "Коммерсант" со ссылкой на начальника пресс-службы ГУ ФСИН по Нижегородской области Максима Стрелкова.
Сам капитан подтвердил, что написанный им под давлением начальства рапорт об увольнении признан недействительным.

----------

Jambal Dorje (28.02.2011), Аминадав (05.02.2010), Джигме (05.02.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.02.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Коллег капитана-буддиста *настораживали нежелание* Евгения есть мясо и *читать молитвы по четкам в коридоре СИЗО*.


Всего лишь пропуск существительного, но... % )
И не думаю, что ему это дело просто так забудут, хотя очень желал бы ошибиться.

----------


## Йоши

> Можно и проще сказать: начальник увольнял "чужого", т.е. "торчащего" в команде, как та самая белая ворона.
> Начальники вообще, т.е. в больш-ве своём, не любят тех, кто умнее, честнее и т.п. прочих. Компромат на них сыскать -- очень морочно. Т.е. управлять ими сложно, если вообще возможно... А значит -- и доверять им нельзя, ибо живут они по каким-то другим, не общепринятым правилам.
> А тут -- слава нашему пенитенциарному богу! -- нашёлся явный компромат, да ещё в виде свастики...
> 
> И вспоминаю жванецкое: "Кто ты такой, чтоб не пить с нами?!"


Вы правы - это все так и есть в данном случае.

Люди в плену социальных штампов: 

*Что-то, воля ваша, недоброе таится в мужчинах, избегающих вина, игр, общества прелестных женщин, застольной беседы. Такие люди или тяжко больны, или втайне ненавидят окружающих. Правда, возможны исключения. Среди лиц, садившихся со мною за пиршественный стол, попадались иногда удивительные подлецы!* - Мастер и Маргарита - Булгаков.

По такой логике - это в Тибете полным-полно нацистов...  :Cool: 

А как же быть с древнеславянскими (и не только славянскими) вышивками и орнаментами со свастиками? :Cry:  горе-мне горе... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да что Вы на самом деле, - все АХХХХ, ДА ОХХХХХ - увольняют бедного буддиста за буддизм :Cry: 

ПРАВИЛЬНО УВОЛЯТ(да и не уволили)- ПЛОХОЙ БУДДИСТ. *Буддист должен знать, в какой среде он находится и не выделяться из нее, чтобы не провоцировать других существ на негативные действия своим видом. Четки он, панимаишь, в коридоре перебирал НА РАБОТЕ! Да перебирал бы себе спокойно их дома за того же заключенного, или у камеры мысленно бы начитывал, стоя спокойно, тонглен бы проводил незаметно. Мог бы и ритуалы дома проводить за всех ЖС там же, и прочее. НАШЕЛ МЕСТО!

*И работу себе в таком месте выбрал!



> буддистскую литературу, кимвалы и мандзи (буддийский символ, внешне похожий на свастику.— "Ъ"


Ну ЗАЧЕМ С СОБОЙ-ТО ВСЕ ЭТО НОСИТЬ, если уже тебе дали понять, что не принимают это люди????!!!!!

Я не против буддийской атрибутики, если она помогает подводимому, но смысл-то какой ее демонстрировать людям, далеким от буддизма? Буддизм-то В УМЕ в первую очередь, в трансформации ВОСПРИЯТИЯ. 

А если хочешь все это с собой носить и таким образом молиться - живи при монастыре или в лесу, тоесть, - там, где к тебе не будет претензий. Мы все так живем в миру - согласно уважению к восприятию других. И мне никакие флажки на улице не нужны, если люди будут сердиться от непонимания, а объяснения послушать не захотят, и наши взгляды не примут. *Я считаю, что своим буддизмом насиловать никого нельзя.

*Короче, неадекватный этот буддист. Поделом ему. Еще там вокруг и люди добрые оказались, с работы не уволили. Он, вероятно, так еще себя и противопоставлял пьющим и едящим мясо коллегам. *Если б был настоящим буддистом - смог бы нормальные отношения с ними построить - даже без употребления алкоголя и мяса.* И даже со временем бы о буддизме его начали бы спрашивать :Smilie: 

Уж сколько таких обмотанных четками и шалями буддистов бродит, - создавая буддизму этакий имидж. Ну, пожалуйста, ну хватит юродивых! Люди боятся именно потому, что не знают, каких финтов от этого буддиста ждать. 

Буддизм ведь - НЕ ВОВНЕ, а в ПОВЕДЕНИИ И ВНУТРЕННЕЙ РАБОТЕ. И к этому пониманию придется придти. А не может сам придти - пусть его научат. *И чем больше человек умеет преобразовать любую среду и любые отношения вокруг в сторону добра и понимания, - тем больше он буддист. ПО РЕЗУЛЬТАТУ.*

----------

Буль (28.02.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> *Я считаю, что своим буддизмом насиловать никого нельзя.*


Насилие было бы, если бы он других настойчиво призывал перебирать чётки вместе с ним. А если сам этим занимается - это не насилие. Это - отсутствие толерантности в нашем обществе.

----------

Joy (01.03.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Чтобы русский! не пил! да еще в провинции! и не ел мясо! плюс с четками в СИЗО!
это вообще ни в какие стереотипы не вписывается.   

из "Горе от ума" пассаж




> Загорецкий 
> 
>    Княжны, пожалуйте, скажите ваше мненье, 
>    Безумный Чацкий или нет? 
> 
>    1-я княжна 
> 
>    Какое ж в этом есть сомненье? 
> 
> ...


УВЫ! "*дома новы, а пережитки стары*"(оттуда же)

так что 

Фамусов (в СИЗО)

"не надо быть умнее всех, 
тем более начальника СИЗО, 
ведь он  всему там голова 
и всем им папа с мамой, 
к тому же и умен, 
коли имеет свой отдельный кабинет, 
а кто не понял сей закон простой, 
так нам уже он и не брат, 
тем более не мент 
и не дружбан по пиву.

подумаешь, нашелся попик из буддистов
нам президент велел любить всех православных
а вот любить сектантов  нет указа, 
инструкция тем паче не висит!.

но ежили повесят, то покаюсь
и полюблю я (по приказу) басурмана! 
хотя когда не пьет, то он не свойский
и сглаз за ним особенный нужо`н

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Насилие было бы, если бы он других настойчиво призывал перебирать чётки вместе с ним. А если сам этим занимается - это не насилие. Это - отсутствие толерантности в нашем обществе.


не догоняете вы Топпер что он насильник, поскольку насилует общественные стереотипы
и прямо на рабочем месте, я думаю и вам про тоже приходилось слышать от бабок в дворе, когдя являлись к ним в своей буддийской тичеваре, они же после плохо спали по ночам :Embarrassment: 
но если б выпили бы с ними на скамеечке бутылочку, другую, то сразу стали б нашим и даже очень неплохим и славным мальчуганом, который хоть немножечко того, но все же вроде даже симпатишный :Smilie: 

начальная причина нелюбви к этому Романнко, скорее не буддизм, а то что он *не уважил коллектив*, то есть  не выпил с ними, не поставил бутылку  с первой получки и т.п.
когда я работал в Бурятии на стройке, то коллектив: бригадир Жигжитович (ваджрабхайрава) и его помошник Базарсада(ваджрасаттва) - сразу меня невзлюбили, когда я не стал с ними пить одеколон по утрам, а они можно сказать самым дорогим для меня жертвовали во время сухого закона, от самого чистого сердца отрывали.(университет кончил, а не пьет одеколон - зазнался). А уж они то тоже в будд семьях выросли, мало-мало мани чтали, но одеколон на троих это святое :Big Grin: 
тут даже некоторый логический вывих мышления был: будда наш бурят, если ты с бурятом одеколон не пьешь - значит нашего будду не уважаешь.

ну это конечно не все буряты были такие

----------

Кузьмич (01.03.2011)

----------


## Евгений Грейт

А кто-нибудь знает, где можно скачать фильм, на ролик которого бханте оставлял ссылку, можно? Очень уж интересно. :Smilie: 

Про насилие: а когда кто-нибудь тычет мне крестиком в нос, я не жалуюсь. Меня даже насильно на литургию с Патриархом Кириллом водили - если бы взбунтовался - получил бы проблемы в институте. :Smilie:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> А
> Про насилие: а когда кто-нибудь тычет мне крестиком в нос, я не жалуюсь. Меня даже насильно на литургию с Патриархом Кириллом водили - если бы взбунтовался - получил бы проблемы в институте.


вот так постепенно все и происходит: сначала литургия(насильно), потом ручку поцеловать(насильно),потом покрестится (насильно), потом от прибежища отказаться (насильно), пото насельником стать (насильно), потом буддистов клеймить и мочить (насильно)и т.д.  :Big Grin:

----------

Буль (28.02.2011), Кузьмич (01.03.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Насилие было бы, если бы он других настойчиво призывал перебирать чётки вместе с ним. А если сам этим занимается - это не насилие. Это - отсутствие толерантности в нашем обществе.


Указать человеку на то, что на работе он должен не перебирать чётки а заниматься своими прямыми обязанностями -- это насилие?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Насилие было бы, если бы он других настойчиво призывал перебирать чётки вместе с ним. А если сам этим занимается - это не насилие. Это - отсутствие толерантности в нашем обществе.


 :Smilie:  Еще чего не хватало :Smilie:  

А какая может быть толлерантность в России, где буддизм - непривычная религия, когда буддисты сами ведут себя неумно? Если ты буддист - это требует правильного поведения, соответствующего ситуации. А не так, что вот вам, - смотрите, я верующий буддист, и подстраивайтесь под МЕНЯ.

*Если он буддист, но работает на светской работе с небуддистами - свои ЛИЧНЫЕ ЗАНЯТИЯ - вроде перебирания четок- ОН ДОЛЖЕН ДЕЛАТЬ ДОМА.*

Или он должен работать в монастыре, в дацане и прочее - где такого рода занятие нормально. Есть прямое навязывание буддизма, а есть косвенное.

Я сама уволю буддиста, перебирающего четки на посту, ВО ВРЕМЯ ИСПОЛНЕНИЯ СЛУЖЕБНЫХ ОБЯЗАННОСТЕЙ. Точно также уволю христианина, крестящегося на посту и прочее. И не собираюсь быть толлерантной к недобросовестному отношению к конкретным служебным обязанностям. В этом заведении не нанимали буддиста, а нанимали охранника, и платят ему за конкретную работу. 

Вы, Топпер, наверно в армии не были? И не знаете, что должен делать часовой на посту?

Дело не в проявлении свободы воли, а в МЕСТЕ И СПОСОБЕ. И тут есть прямое неуважение к своим сослуживцам со стороны буддиста.

Если б они стали бы его упрекать, что он буддист, и дома у себя занимается буддизмом - тогда еще можно было бы возмущатся. Но он вел себя неадекватно сам. Что посеял, то и пожал. Он сострадал заключенным, а товарищи по службе, можно подумать, - это не люди?

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Указать человеку на то, что на работе он должен не перебирать чётки а заниматься своими прямыми обязанностями -- это насилие?


это не насилие а прямая обязанность начальства

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Еще чего не хватало 
> 
> А какая может быть толлерантность в России, где буддизм - непривычная религия, когда буддисты сами ведут себя неумно? ....


чувствуется дух Франции у Пемы: никаких хиджабов.
А у нас   России както толерантнее, девушка в хиджабе на работе разве что всеобщую улыбку вызовет. Как то не слышно чтобы за это увольняли, правда не уверен что ктонибудь и решится так щегольнуть на работе, разве что отмороженные русские на Хеллуин

----------


## Топпер

> Указать человеку на то, что на работе он должен не перебирать чётки а заниматься своими прямыми обязанностями -- это насилие?


А где записано, что на работе нельзя перебирать чётки? Если у них есть церковь при СИЗО, как сейчас часто делают, то одному можно молится в ней в рабочее время, а другому нельзя перебирать чётки?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ко мне постоянно ходят христиане домой. Алтарь у меня стоит постоянно накрытый тканью, тханки легко закрываются, и четок перед гостями я не собираюсь перебирать даже у себя дома. 

Это, на мой взгляд, дело интимное и внутреннее. И перебирать четки могу только среди буддистов. Или одна. В Индии это можно было делать совершенно свободно. Но все равно мне не хотелось это делать среди толпы. А четки я ношу под одеждой, или в сумке в специальном мешочке. Ваджру с колокольчиком, например, мне и в голову не придет носить с собой на работу.

Но вот молиться среди толпы внутренне мне ничто не мешает. И четки при этом не нужны. Хотите считать - можно взять карандаш и бумажку. И сесть потихоньку на солнышке, делая вид, что дремлешь.

Этот человек явно не понимает своих действий. Думаю, у него было трудное военное прошлое. Сострадаю.

Jambal Dorje, не знаю, какой Вам там чувствуется дух, но я когда-то занималась подбором персонала именно в России, и знаю, что если человек не выполняет свои обязанности на своей работе, его работу за него должен выполнять весь коллектив. Причем, бесплатно. 

Если человек молится, то он погружается в этот процесс и теряет внешнюю бдительность. А отвечать придется всему коллективу на случай ЧП.

----------

Jambal Dorje (28.02.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Если ты буддист - это требует правильного поведения, соответствующего ситуации. А не так, что вот вам, - смотрите, я верующий буддист, и подстраивайтесь под МЕНЯ.


Странная трактовка буддизма. Вы где такую изучали?



> *Если он буддист, но работает на светской работе с небуддистами - свои ЛИЧНЫЕ ЗАНЯТИЯ - вроде перебирания четок- ОН ДОЛЖЕН ДЕЛАТЬ ДОМА.*


Почему тогда православные иконки можно сейчас вешать куда угодно? Почему можно в СИЗО приглашать попов и организовывать там молельни?



> Я сама уволю буддиста, перебирающего четки на посту, ВО ВРЕМЯ ИСПОЛНЕНИЯ СЛУЖЕБНЫХ ОБЯЗАННОСТЕЙ. Точно также уволю христианина, крестящегося на посту и прочее. И не собираюсь быть толлерантной к недобросовестному отношению к конкретным служебным обязанностям. В этом заведении не нанимали буддиста, а нанимали охранника, и платят ему за конкретную работу.


И каким образом перебирание чёток мешает работе?



> Вы, Топпер, наверно в армии не были? И не знаете, что должен делать часовой на посту?


Наверное был. И не год и не два. И знаю, чем часовой должен заниматься на посту. На память могу воспроизвести: "Часовому запрещается: спать, сидеть, прислоняться к чему- либо, писать, читать, петь, разговаривать, есть, пить, курить, отправлять естественные потребности или иным образом отвлекаться от исполнения своих обязанностей, принимать от кого бы то ни было и передавать кому бы то ни было какие-либо предметы, вызывать своими действиями срабатывание технических средств охраны, досылать без необходимости патрон в патронник."
Записаны ли подобные требования в инструкции того капитана? Я сомневаюсь.



> Дело не в проявлении свободы воли, а в МЕСТЕ И СПОСОБЕ. И тут есть прямое неуважение к своим сослуживцам со стороны буддиста.


И в чём это уважение выражалось? В том, что он с ними водку бухать отказывался?



> Это, на мой взгляд, дело интимное и внутреннее. И перебирать четки могу только среди буддистов. Или одна.


Так это ваше личное дело. У капитана, видимо другие представления.



> Но вот молиться среди толпы внутренне мне ничто не мешает. И четки при этом не нужны. Хотите считать - можно взять карандаш и бумажку. И сесть потихоньку на солнышке, делая вид, что дремлешь.


Так можно и вовремя литургии или намаза, кланяясь вместе со всеми Аллаху или Иегове, про себя шептать мантры. Только буддисткой, в этом случае, вы уже не будете.



> Этот человек явно не понимает своих действий. Думаю, у него было трудное военное прошлое. Сострадаю.


Либо вы, не зная всех подробностей, спешите делать выводы.

----------

Joy (01.03.2011)

----------


## Буль

> А где записано, что на работе нельзя перебирать чётки?


Не знаю, у меня нет текста обязанностей надзирателя. А у Вас? Что-то я сомневаюсь чтобы там было разрешено молиться на рабочем месте.




> Если у них есть церковь при СИЗО, как сейчас часто делают, то одному можно молится в ней в рабочее время, а другому нельзя перебирать чётки?


А где и кто из надзирателей молился в церкви в своё рабочее время?

----------


## Топпер

> Не знаю, у меня нет текста обязанностей надзирателя. А у Вас? Что-то я сомневаюсь чтобы там было разрешено молиться на рабочем месте.


что не запрещено - то разрешено. Но сомневаюсь, что в обязанностях записано, что нельзя перебирать чётки или произносить мантры.



> А где и кто из надзирателей молился в церкви в своё рабочее время?


Да вот например. Навскидку первая же ссылка в яндексе по словам "церковь в СИЗО".

----------

Joy (01.03.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вот, Топпер, разберитесь о правах и обязанностях как заключенных, так и их охранников
http://tipolog.atspace.com/doc_siso_raspor.htm



> X. Отправление подозреваемыми и обвиняемыми религиозных обрядов
> 
> 104. Подозреваемые и обвиняемые отправляют религиозные обряды в камерах, а при наличии возможности - в специально оборудованных для этих целей помещениях СИЗО в соответствии с традициями религий, которые они исповедуют.
> 105. Не допускается отправление религиозных обрядов, нарушающих настоящие Правила и права других подозреваемых и обвиняемых.
> 106. Подозреваемым и обвиняемым разрешается иметь при себе и пользоваться религиозной литературой, предметами религиозного культа индивидуального пользования для нательного или карманного ношения, кроме колюще-режущих предметов, изделий из драгоценных металлов, камней либо представляющих собой культурную и историческую ценность.
> 107. Для оказания духовной помощи подозреваемым и обвиняемым по их просьбе и с разрешения лица или органа, в производстве которых находится уголовное дело, допускается приглашение в СИЗО священнослужителей зарегистрированных в Российской Федерации религиозных объединений.
> Услуги служителей религиозных культов оплачиваются из средств подозреваемых или обвиняемых, находящихся на их лицевых счетах.


У тех, кто в СИЗО не работает, никаких проблем с их вероисповедованием, вроде, нет. Толлерантность на лицо. Причем, К ЛЮБЫМ РЕЛИГИЯМ, а не только к христианству.

А вот в *порядок надзора за заключенными (см в ссылке: Инструкция о надзоре за осужденными, содержащимися в исправительных колониях)* , проведение ритуалов *НА ПОСТУ ВО ВРЕМЯ РАБОТЫ* не входит, вроде бы - Вы уж почитайте конкретно, а мне и так это ясно, я посещала пару раз тюрьму :Smilie: 

Да и логически следует, что если ты выполняешь какую-то работу, надо выполнять именно ее. Я когда мою посуду или унитаз, и готовлю еду - четок не перебираю. Для этого есть особое время и место.

----------


## Топпер

> Вот, Топпер, разберитесь о правах и обязанностях как заключенных, так и их охранников
> http://tipolog.atspace.com/doc_siso_raspor.htm


Вот кстати, из обязанностей младшего испектора по надзору. 



> 3.11. Младший инспектор по ЕПКТ, ПКТ и ШИЗО, одиночным камерам *(15) *обязан:*
> 
>     знать порядок водворения и условия содержания осужденных в ЕПКТ, ПКТ и ШИЗО, одиночных камерах;
>     при заступлении на службу сверять наличие постановлений о водворении в ШИЗО и переводе в ЕПКТ, ПКТ, одиночные камеры с количеством осужденных и их соответствие записям в книге учета осужденных, содержащихся в ЕПКТ, ПКТ, ШИЗО, одиночных камерах, др. документах (приложения № 23-31);
>     в отсутствие осужденных проверять исправность камер, дверей, замков, решеток на окнах, средств пожаротушения, связи и сигнализации, а также оборудование прогулочных двориков;
>     водворять осужденных в ЕПКТ, ПКТ и ШИЗО, одиночные камеры только в присутствии оперативного дежурного или его помощника и с их участием производить освобождение. Перед водворением в камеры и освобождением подвергать осужденных тщательному обыску;
>     систематически осуществлять контроль за работой осужденных, вести учет выданного им инструмента;
>     постоянно держать закрытыми на замки двери камер и входные двери;
>     следить за поддержанием в камерах порядка и установленной температуры (не ниже +16 град. С), выполнением распорядка дня, правильностью выдачи пищи осужденным, соблюдением времени прогулки;
> ...


Не вижу, как бы это мешало чтению мантр.

Особенно учитывая то, что после огласки решения руководства этого капитана, оно поспешило отозвать своё решение.

----------

Jambal Dorje (28.02.2011), Joy (01.03.2011)

----------


## Джыш

> *Если он буддист, но работает на светской работе с небуддистами - свои ЛИЧНЫЕ ЗАНЯТИЯ - вроде перебирания четок- ОН ДОЛЖЕН ДЕЛАТЬ ДОМА.*


Патсталом  :Smilie: 




> проведение ритуалов НА ПОСТУ ВО ВРЕМЯ РАБОТЫ не входит


Для кого-то ритуал, а для кого-то жизненная необходимость бывает, чтобы держать ум под контролем

----------

Joy (01.03.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Топпер, а Вы считаете, можно выполнить весь этот список из вашей приведенной цитаты и при этом еще полностью погружаться в молитву? Думаю, Вам надо было бы поработать пару месяцев непосредственно в тюрьме, чтобы слегка понять, что там происходит. При этом, учтите, пожалуйста, что жизнь в изоляторе крайне оживленна, подсудимые постоянно разные, и они все-таки ПРЕСТУПНИКИ. И помыслы у них особые, равно, как и поведение самое неожиданное.  А искусные средства(допустим) должны применяться нацеленно только на тех, кому они нужны. Остальные их видеть не должны.

А я бы вообще пошла бы к своему начальнику, и ПОПРОСИЛА БЫ У НЕГО РАЗРЕШЕНИЯ перебирать четки, и объяснив ему, как я это делаю и зачем. Я бы также на общечеловеческом языке рассказала бы ему о назначении четок в удобоваримом виде. И можно было бы договориться,  В КАКОЕ ВРЕМЯ  я могу это делать, читать книги, и рисовать картины. Вполне возможно, во время ночного дежурства в изоляторе, мне это будет позволено. Если же НЕТ, то - нет. Буддисту часто приходится правильно переосмысливать "нет" :Smilie: 

Меня так учили - ПОПРОСИТЬ окружающих И ОБЪЯСНИТЬ свое поведение, если я делаю что-то нестандартное. Если я неожиданно лягу на землю - то тоже вызову недоумение. Но если я объясню это, думаю, ЛЮДИ ПОЙМУТ. Не надо в них рассматривать врагов. Главное - установить нормальные человеческие отношения. Или не работать в местах, где тебя не понимают и не принимают.

Пускай бы он в котельную нанимался или на ночное дежурство среди неодушевленных предметов,  - так, кстати, многие буддисты когда-то и делали.

Насчет жизненной необходимости согласна. В особых случах. НО УМ ДЕРЖАТЬ ПОД КОНТРОЛЕМ МОЖНО НАУЧИТЬСЯ И БЕЗ ЧЕТОК - проверено. Просто через нравственное отношение к другим. Через уважение как к коллегам, так и к своей работе, которая тебя кормит.

----------


## Джыш

> . НО УМ ДЕРЖАТЬ ПОД КОНТРОЛЕМ МОЖНО НАУЧИТЬСЯ И БЕЗ ЧЕТОК - проверено. Просто через нравственное отношение к другим. Через уважение как к коллегам, так и к своей работе, которая тебя кормит.


Ага или как у вас путем страха что христиане запалят ваш алтарь и танки  :Smilie:  Вам от них что-то зело необходимо или вы так сострадаете их нетолерантным клешам?

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Уж сколько таких обмотанных четками и шалями буддистов бродит, - создавая буддизму этакий имидж. Ну, пожалуйста, ну хватит юродивых! Люди боятся именно потому, что не знают, *каких финтов от этого буддиста ждать*.


 именно это и двигало начальством Романенко. Подчиненный дожен быть предсказуемым, ответственность за него несет начальство, в противном случае сами погорят, если вдруг его боддх мысль заставила его передавть какие-то записочки или способствовать побегу. Надо было ясно изъясниться с начальством. 

*поспешное* восстановление на работе тоже не самый адекватный поступок, опять же произошло по принципу: как бы чего не вышло еще хуже для карьеры начальника из-за журналистов. 

Если подчиненный мусульманин будет совершать намаз во время работы, то это еще понятно, так как все время об этом СМИ говорят и пишут, а буддист пока неясная лошадка в общественном сознании и непонятное бормотание с четками на работе скорее привело к тому что его восприняли как какого то сатаниста с неясными намерениями. 

Буддистов русских из Москвы и Ленинграда в советское время называли все просто: баптисты - это было плохо, так как сов пропаганда все время какието порочащие слухи распространяли про баптистов.

Надо наверное по центральному телевидению делать  прямые трансляции из Кумпенлинга.   Тогда хоть население в России поймет что русские буддисты это достаточно обычные и приличные люди.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, а Вы считаете, можно выполнить весь этот список из вашей приведенной цитаты и при этом еще полностью погружаться в молитву? Думаю, Вам надо было бы поработать пару месяцев непосредственно в тюрьме, чтобы слегка понять, что там происходит. При этом, учтите, пожалуйста, что жизнь в изоляторе крайне оживленна, подсудимые постоянно разные, и они все-таки ПРЕСТУПНИКИ. И помыслы у них особые, равно, как и поведение самое неожиданное.


я думаю, что бравому капитану на месте было виднее, может ли он перебирать чётки или нет.



> А я бы вообще пошла бы к своему начальнику, и ПОПРОСИЛА БЫ У НЕГО РАЗРЕШЕНИЯ перебирать четки, и объяснив ему, как я это делаю и зачем. И можно было бы договориться,  В КАКОЕ ВРЕМЯ  я могу это делать, читать книги, и рисовать картины. Вполне возможно, во время ночного дежурства в изоляторе, мне это будет позволено. Меня так учили - ПОПРОСИТЬ И ОБЪЯСНИТЬ, если я делаю что-то нестандартное.


Ну, что же, это ваше мнение. Оно не обязано совпадать с мнением окружающих.
Из своего опыта работы  могу сказать, что я бы, например, так не поступил. Потому, как прекрасно знаю, что инициатива всегда губительна. Спросишь - однозначно запретят. Не спросишь - может обойтись. При этом разговоры "о бухле, о бабах" и тупые шутки, курение, а порой и чтение бульварной литературы - это всё, как бы не отвлекает от несения службы.



> Пускай бы он в котельную нанимался или на ночное дежурство среди неодушевленных предметов,  - так, кстати, многие буддисты когда-то и делали.


Да, работа у него не самая подходящая. Но проблема в том, что его увольняли не за перебирание чёток. Чётки - это только повод. Проблема в отсутствии веротерпимости в России.



> Насчет жизненной необходимости согласна. В особых случах. НО УМ ДЕРЖАТЬ ПОД КОНТРОЛЕМ МОЖНО НАУЧИТЬСЯ И БЕЗ ЧЕТОК - проверено. Просто через нравственное отношение к другим. Через уважение как к коллегам, так и к своей работе, которая тебя кормит.


Так ещё раз: в чём выражалось *его неуважение* к коллегам и почему?

----------

Joy (01.03.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> . При этом, учтите, пожалуйста, что жизнь в изоляторе крайне оживленна, подсудимые постоянно разные, и они все-таки ПРЕСТУПНИКИ. .


небольшое замечание важаемая Пема: подсудимые до решения суда пока еще не ПРЕСТУПНИКИ

----------


## Топпер

> именно это и двигало начальством Романенко. Подчиненный дожен быть предсказуемым, ответственность за него несет начальство, в противном случае сами погорят, если вдруг его боддх мысль заставила его передавть какие-то записочки или способствовать побегу. Надо было ясно изъясниться с начальством. 
> 
> *поспешное* восстановление на работе тоже не самый адекватный поступок, опять же произошло по принципу: как бы чего не вышло еще хуже для карьеры начальника из-за журналистов. 
> 
> Если подчиненный мусульманин будет совершать намаз во время работы, то это еще понятно, так как все время об этом СМИ говорят и пишут, а буддист пока неясная лошадка в общественном сознании и непонятное бормотание с четками на работе скорее привело к тому что его восприняли как какого то сатаниста с неясными намерениями. 
> 
> Буддистов русских из Москвы и Ленинграда в советское время называли все просто: баптисты - это было плохо, так как сов пропаганда все время какието порочащие слухи распространяли про баптистов.
> 
> Надо наверное по центральному телевидению делать  прямые трансляции из Кумпенлинга.   Тогда хоть население в России поймет что русские буддисты это достаточно обычные и приличные люди.


О чём и речь. А для этого нужно не прятаться по углам и скрывать свои верования, а открыто их декларировать. Конечно, без лишних перегибов и экзальтации. Но, на мой взгляд скрывать этого тоже не нужно.

----------

Joy (01.03.2011), Денис Евгеньев (28.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ага или как у вас путем страха что христиане запалят ваш алтарь и танки  Вам от них что-то зело необходимо или вы так сострадаете их нетолерантным клешам?


У меня страха особого нет. Мой алтарь и тханки внутри меня. Я могу и Богородицу перед собой поставить, и при этом молиться Трем Драгоценностям и любить окружающих христиан, как ЖС.

На 65. Правительства и трансляции меня интересуют только поскольку  Я САМА МОГУ СДЕЛАТЬ ЧТО-ТО КОНКРЕТНОЕ. 

В остальное время я памятую, что САМСАРА БЕЗГРАНИЧНА, И СТРАДАНИЯ МНОГОЛИКИ, и что вокруг страдающие существа принявшие бесконечное разнообразие форм.

Я жила в Питере и до перестройки :Smilie:  Тогда там тоже была САМСАРА И СТРАДАЮЩИЕ СУЩЕСТВА. Ну, может теперь они несколько видоизменились. Но не по сути. Самсара и страдающие существа есть даже в тибетских монастырях, где свободно можно перебирать четки.

Да, и я выросла среди гонений моих родных правительством, вплоть до расстрела и запрета на нормальную жизнь и работу. Они не были буддистами, но тоже имели неугодные правительству черты. Ну, и что? Но они были добрыми и хорошими людьми. И остались ими при всех гонениях.

Думаю, нравственное лицо можно СОХРАНИТЬ ВСЕГДА, если ты этого хочешь. А внешнее можно скрыть, если иначе нельзя. Главное - ВНУТРЕННЕЕ. А также любовь и сострадание к окружающим - всем без исключения.

----------


## Джыш

> У меня страха особого нет. Мой алтарь и тханки внутри меня. Я могу и Богородицу перед собой поставить, и при этом молиться Трем Драгоценностям и любить окружающих христиан, как ЖС.


Значит есть неособый? Иначе зачем вы их закрываете тряпочками?

----------


## Azzey

> Если подчиненный мусульманин будет совершать намаз во время работы, то это еще понятно, так как все время об этом СМИ говорят и пишут, а буддист пока неясная лошадка в общественном сознании и непонятное бормотание с четками на работе скорее привело к тому что его восприняли как какого то сатаниста с неясными намерениями. 
> 
> Буддистов русских из Москвы и Ленинграда в советское время называли все просто: баптисты - это было плохо, так как сов пропаганда все время какието порочащие слухи распространяли про баптистов.
> 
> Надо наверное по центральному телевидению делать  прямые трансляции из Кумпенлинга.   Тогда хоть население в России поймет что русские буддисты это достаточно обычные и приличные люди.


Какое население? Не думаю, что военные интересуются такими вещами...
И все-таки что есть это увольнение? Невежество и нетерпимость, или лишь повод устранить сотрудника?...

----------


## Буль

> что не запрещено - то разрешено.


Вы так думаете? Т.е. если участковый придёт к Вам домой и начнёт окроплять всё святой водой -- Вы не будете возражать? В "Законе о милиции" это не запрещено...




> Да вот например. Навскидку первая же ссылка в яндексе по словам "церковь в СИЗО".


На фотографии я не вижу что они делают это во время несения службы. А Вы?

----------


## Топпер

> Вы так думаете? Т.е. если участковый придёт к Вам домой и начнёт окроплять всё святой водой -- Вы не будете возражать? В "Законе о милиции" это не запрещено...


Зато запрещено приходить ко мне в квартиру без санкции.



> На фотографии я не вижу что они делают это во время несения службы. А Вы?


а я вижу, что они в форме. Или вы думаете, что они поедут из дома на службу в форме только для того, чтобы отстоять молебен?

----------


## Топпер

Вообще, мне непонятен спор.




> По словам Романенко, 1 января он вышел на работу из отпуска. В этот же день он узнал, что на собрании, посвященном итогам работы в 2009 году, его шеф – дежурный помощник начальника следственного изолятора подполковник Владимир Мармур заявил сотрудникам и руководству СИЗО, что Романенко – *сектант*.
> 
> Спустя несколько дней, 13 января, заступившего в караул Романенко вызвали в комнату, где хранились личные вещи сотрудников, пока те исполняли свои обязанности. *Там Владимир Мармур нашел папку надзирателя*, в которой лежали несколько распечатанных буддийских изображений, в том числе буддийская свастика – являющаяся в этой религии символом совершенства. “Это стало последней каплей”, – рассказал Романенко.
> 
> Далее, по его словам, его отвели в кабинет к заместителю начальника следственного изолятора по оперативной работе Константину Иванову, который объяснил, что коллектив Романенко боится, поэтому тому придется уволиться.
> 
> “*Романенко, мы тебя боимся.* Мы с тобой работать не будем, – передает слова начальника капитан. – У тебя два варианта: либо прямо сейчас пишешь заявление об увольнении по собственному желанию, *либо мы тебе припишем внеслужебную связь с заключенными*”.


Налицо вопиющие нарушения всех возможных вещей: и в личные вещи без спроса лазают, и сектантом обзывают, и угрожают приписать работнику связь с заключёнными,  а вы рассуждаете о том, что нужно скрывать свою религиозную принадлежность.

----------

Joy (01.03.2011), Юй Кан (28.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да, работа у него не самая подходящая. Но проблема в том, что его увольняли не за перебирание чёток. Чётки - это только повод. Проблема в отсутствии веротерпимости в России.
> 
> Так ещё раз: в чём выражалось его неуважение к коллегам и почему?


Я могу сказать только одно. так просто и вдруг не бывает никаких гонений. Гонения означают плохие отношения с коллегами. И проявление собственной неблагой кармы. Не думаю, что эти отношения получились просто так. Я знаю многих буддистов, которые умудрялись построить отношения даже в самых плохих условиях на работе. И судя по тексту статьи. этот человек действовал так, что цеплял своим поведением окружающих.

Можно делать все. что тебе нужно. ЕСЛИ ТЫ ДЛЯ ЭТОГО СОЗДАЛ ПРИЧИНЫ И УСЛОВИЯ там, где ты есть. Я бы оказалась от перебирания четок, если бы видела, что людям это неприятно. И постепенно постаралась бы с ними поработать, чтобы они приняли это нормально. 

Неуважение к другому живому существу выражается в том, что ты делаешь непонятные и неприяные ему действия при нем. То, что это происходит от ЕГО НЕПРАВИЛЬНОГО ВОСПРИЯТИЯ, - тебя не освобождает от построения мирных и нормальных человеческих отношений.  Если моя дочь, например, будет бояться тханки гневного божества - я уберу тханку из дома. Потому что понимаю. что дочь НЕ МОЖЕТ С ЭТИМ СПРАВИТЬСЯ. 

Когда кто-то не может справиться с недоверием и гневом, думаю, не надо провоцировать в нем эти эмоции. Ценой отказа от собственных занятий ПРИ НЕМ. Далее это все и не шло. Надо было просто не идти на конфронтацию. И молиться без четок. Не понимаю, откуда такая страстная привязанность к четкам у буддиста?



Топпер, Вы пойдете на собрание христиан в своей одежде? 

Мне тоже непонятен спор. Все просто. Не показывай небуддистам, что ты буддист, если среда воспринимает это враждебно. Зачем ВООБЩЕ заявлять и показывать на работе, что ты буддист, если у тебя есть все условия дома нормально практиковать?

----------


## Буль

> Зато запрещено приходить ко мне в квартиру без санкции.


А если с санкцией на обыск, например -- то Вы не будете возражать против окропления святой водой, так?  :Big Grin:  




> а я вижу, что они в форме. Или вы думаете, что они поедут из дома на службу в форме только для того, чтобы отстоять молебен?


То, что они в форме -- не означает что они обязательно на службе. Например, они могут зайти в церковь до или после несения службы.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Какое население? Не думаю, что военные интересуются такими вещами..


Все сейчас смотрят телевидение и это формирует массовое  обществ сознание. Военные и господа полицаи не исключение. И так некоторые явления становятся привычными. например, не только буддисты в индии Тибете  Бурятии, Калмыкии т тд, но и русские буддисты и их будут воспринимать спокойнее, а не как экзотику иноземную и полудурков из подвалов.
Надо бы в Кумпэндинг хотя бы раз затащить Путина с Медведевым и показать по ТВ. Всё. Больше вопросов не будет у милицейского и пр начальства. Буддизм руссий  будет осиянн высшим руководством.

 В этом нет ничего нового. Кстати, умные люди в России присовокупляли к своим трудам напр, такие посвящения:
*Его Превосходительству
Господину Действительному Тайному Советнику
и кавалеру
Сергею Семеновичу Уварову,
министру народного просвещеня и президенту императорской академии наук, государственному совета члену и пр.
усержнейшее приношение сочинителя
(Щмидт, Грамматика тибетского языка, 1839 год)*
Посвятите свой сайт Белоусов президенту и главному командующему Медведеву, равно как и издания книг. От вас убудет? Нет. А ему как любителю интернета будет весьма лестно, что буддисты и о нем вспоминают и не отделяют себя от страны.




> И все-таки что есть это увольнение? Невежество и нетерпимость, или лишь повод устранить сотрудника?...


Я думаю в этом конфликте все смешано и с одной и с другой стороны

----------


## Топпер

> А если с санкцией на обыск, например -- то Вы не будете возражать против окропления святой водой, так?


Тогда мне будет уже не до этого  :Confused: 



> То, что они в форме -- не означает что они обязательно на службе. Например, они могут зайти в церковь до или после несения службы.


Прямо всем подразделением. Это какие то набожные надзиратели.

Ну хорошо, вот вам ещё фотографии. Здесь уже явно не после службы:

----------


## Джыш

> Неуважение к другому живому существу выражается в том, что ты делаешь непонятные и неприяные ему действия при нем.


Вот Будда Шакьямуни как неуважал оказывается тех пятерых аскетов, так им впаривал свою непонятную идею, что они аж поначалу от него сбежали?

----------


## Топпер

> Я могу сказать только одно. так просто и вдруг не бывает никаких гонений. Гонения означают плохие отношения с коллегами.


Именно. Не хотел быть таким, как все. 

И судя по тексту статьи. этот человек действовал так, что цеплял своим поведением окружающих.[/QUOTE]
Именно. 



> Неуважение к другому живому существу выражается в том, что ты делаешь непонятные и неприяные ему действия при нем. То, что это происходит от ЕГО НЕПРАВИЛЬНОГО ВОСПРИЯТИЯ, - тебя не освобождает от построения мирных и нормальных человеческих отношений.  Если моя дочь, например, будет бояться тханки гневного божества - я уберу тханку из дома. Потому что понимаю. что дочь НЕ МОЖЕТ С ЭТИМ СПРАВИТЬСЯ.


А если она (или кто-либо другой) будет боятся жить рядом с домом "сатанистки"? Вам придётся уехать?

Когда Будду оскорбляли и поносили, Ананда предложил уйти из этого города, но Будда отказался. Потому, что в другом городе или деревне всё могло бы повториться. 




> Когда кто-то не может справиться с недоверием и гневом, думаю, не надо провоцировать в нем эти эмоции. Ценой отказа от собственных занятий ПРИ НЕМ. Далее это все и не шло. Надо было просто не идти на конфронтацию. И молиться без четок. Не понимаю, откуда такая страстная привязанность к четкам у буддиста?


Могу только предположить, что это, скорее всего,  синдром неофита сыграл



> Топпер, Вы пойдете на собрание христиан в своей одежде?


А вы думаете я переоденусь в мирскую одежду?  :EEK!: 
Если кому-либо не понравится, что я хожу в рясе, мне её тоже нужно будет снять? Нет. Я, в таких случаях говорю, что я не червонец, чтобы всем нравится.
Вот, с последней встрече с форумчанами со старого форума Кураева. Снято месяц назад:




> Мне тоже непонятен спор. Все просто. Не показывай небуддистам, что ты буддист, если среда воспринимает это враждебно. Зачем ВООБЩЕ заявлять, что ты буддист, если у тебя есть все условия дома нормально практиковать?


Потому, что буддисты - такие же граждане этой страны и их вера ничем не хуже православия. А если сидеть по норкам, то всегда так и будет.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Зато запрещено приходить ко мне в квартиру без санкции.


это их обязанность, особенно если соседи напишут, что вы занимаетесь непонятно чем и странные люди к вам приходят, да и последняя инструкция по Моск области предполагает опрос ваших соседей и вас о ваших друзьях (Колян, Пахан, и пр.), секс предпочтениях, наличие летательых аппаратов и пр. Это не шутка, такие сведения учстковые действительно собирают. 

Соседка снизу все время пишет, что я сливаю в унитаз ацетон и уже отравил несолько людей в доме, соседнем подъезде и соседнем доме, по ночам двигаю мебель и работают какието машины и вообще коммерсант и хожу с рюкзаком и пр. И на этот бред участковый обязан реагировать. Это происходит уже в течении 4х лет. постоянно. Последний ра он даже фотографировал комнаты и унитаз. Я его заставил обнюхать весь унитаз и пригрозил, что буду приносить в милицию и мэрию каждый день воду из унитаза на анализ.

Пишет соседка снизу, ветеран дурдома как она себя гордо именует, так как проработала там 15 лет сторожем и сын пьяница ветеран того же дурдома по алкоголизму.
Если ктото напишет что возможно вы делаете наркотики так как из вашей комнаты пахнет благовониями, то могут и просто взломать дверь.

----------


## Топпер

> это их обязанность, особенно если соседи напишут, что вы занимаетесь непонятно чем и странные люди к вам приходят, да и последняя инструкция по Моск области предполагает опрос ваших соседей и вас о ваших друзьях (Колян, Пахан, и пр.), секс предпочтениях, наличие летательых аппаратов и пр. Это не шутка, такие сведения учстковые действительно собирают.


Вы не обязанны пускать участкового.

----------


## Azzey

> Все сейчас смотрят телевидение и это формирует массовое  обществ сознание. Военные и господа полицаи не исключение. И так некоторые явления становятся привычными. например, не только буддисты в индии Тибете  Бурятии, Калмыкии т тд, но и русские буддисты и их будут воспринимать спокойнее, а не как экзотику иноземную и полудурков из подвалов.
> Надо бы в Кумпэндинг хотя бы раз затащить Путина с Медведевым и показать по ТВ. Всё. Больше вопросов не будет у милицейского и пр начальства. Буддизм руссий  будет осиянн высшим руководством.


Буддизм в России - это религия не массовая. В основном туда приходят люди, имеющие интересы к нематериальному, как правило образованные. Информирование населения, конечно, нужно. Но проблема в том, что не так много людей это заинтересует. Для большинства русских Православие - обычная традиция. Родители исповедовали, бабушки-дедушки, а затем и их дети-внуки ради традиции, часто не понимая смысла и не интересуясь. Точно такая же ситуация, я уверен, у большинства традиционных буддистов - бурятов, калмыков, тувинцев.
Для всех тех, кто мало понимает в религии Буддизм будет туземным идолопоклонством.  :Mad:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

На 79. Ну, он уже был Будда :Smilie:  Если вы - Будда, можете смело перебирать четки перед всем гарнизоном, думаю :Smilie: 

Я охотно откажусь от это всей моей оппозиции , но моей целью стоит сказать вот что.

Я видела очень много случаев, когда буддисты небережно к окружающим, неделикатно и зло отстаивали свое право на буддизм. Надо признать. что такое тоже существует. Даже часто в семье, где есть только один буддист, он сам наплевательски ведет себя по отношению к другим членам семьи, лишь бы сесть за свою практику. Как хотят остальные, так и подстраиваются.

Создание нормальных отношений, чтобы другие люди уважали твои занятия и твои религиозные взгляды требует ПОСТЕПЕННОСТИ, МНОГО УСИЛИЙ И ВРЕМЕНИ на построение такого рода отношений.

У меня ушло 15 лет на то, чтобы мои родные приняли мои занятия буддизмом нормально. 
Мне и сейчас приходится менять время практики, и делать ее уединившись, потому что у меня было два выхода - либо бросить всех, и делать то, что хочу и как хочу, или остаться и СТРОИТЬ. И поскольку родных своих я бросить не могла, и я им искренне желаю мира и покоя, - пришлось строить. Теперь никто не обращает внимание на четки. Но все равно мне некомфортно заниматься практиками. где видно внешнее - при ком-то, уж простите.

Уж лучше я буду мысленно что-то делать.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Тема, вроде годичной давности и благополучно разрешилась больше года назад http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...8&postcount=42
Но замечу, что работать охранником в СИЗО, противоречит буддийскому образу жизни.

----------

Joy (01.03.2011), Буль (28.02.2011)

----------


## Джыш

> На 79. Ну, он уже был Будда Если вы - Будда, можете смело перебирать четки перед всем гарнизоном, думаю


Врядли ныне есть реализованный будда и при этом люди других вероисповеданний не тянут на тех аскетов, так что корреляция вполне корректна на мой взгляд.




> У меня ушло 15 лет на то, чтобы мои родные приняли мои занятия буддизмом нормально.


При таком подходе можно и до смерти канителиться в уголке за ширмочкой

----------


## Топпер

> На 79. Ну, он уже был Будда Если вы - Будда, можете смело перебирать четки перед всем гарнизоном, думаю


Так Будда непросветлённому Ананде давал такой совет.



> Я видела очень много случаев, когда буддисты небережно к окружающим, неделикатно и зло отстаивали свое право на буддизм. Надо признать. что такое тоже существует. Даже часто в семье, где есть только один буддист, он сам наплевательски ведет себя по отношению к другим членам семьи, лишь бы сесть за свою практику. Как хотят остальные, так и подстраиваются.


Конечно такое случается. Это - наиболее частый случай проявления синдрома неофита. Например, если один из супругов воцерковился, он старается посадить на пост и молитвенное правило всю семью. Если некто стал буддистом - он начинает миссионерствовать среди близких.



> Создание нормальных отношений, чтобы другие люди уважали твои занятия и твои религиозные взгляды требует ПОСТЕПЕННОСТИ, МНОГО УСИЛИЙ И ВРЕМЕНИ на построение такого рода отношений.


Конечно же. И здесь можно сказать, что капитану этого не удалось. Но это проблема уже отдельная от вероисповедания. Мне, например, везде удавалось нормально объяснить людям свою религиозную принадлежность и вопросов не было. Более того, в бытность нахождения в Гелуг, мне даже на работу приходилось ходить в рясе. И ничего, решил этот вопрос.



> Мне и сейчас приходится менять время практики, и делать ее уединившись, потому что у меня было два выхода - либо бросить всех, и делать то, что хочу и как хочу, или остаться и СТРОИТЬ. И поскольку родных своих я бросить не могла, и я им искренне желаю мира и покоя, - пришлось строить. Теперь никто не обращает внимание на четки. Но все равно мне некомфортно заниматься практиками. где видно внешнее - при ком-то, уж простите.


В семье - да. Но работа - это не совсем семья. Насколько я понимаю, он публично торма не подносил и пурбой никого не колол? 

Да, я сам сколько угодно видел не совсем адекватных людей с, порой, истеричным и демонстративным поведением. Но это - подозреваю, другой случай. Вряд ли капитана, отца 15 летнего сына, ветерана МВД и Чечни, можно заподозрить в подобном типе нервной системы. Я по крайней мере таковых не встречал

Если же человек в обеденный перерыв сел в уголок почитать мантры и взял в руки чётки - это уже окружающим нужно проявлять такт. Ибо бубнящий в уголке никому не мешает.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Вы не обязанны пускать участкового.





> УЧАСТКОВЫЙ УПОЛНОМОЧЕННЫЙ МИЛИЦИИ ИМЕЕТ ПРАВО 
> 
> 9.       Входить беспрепятственно в жилые и иные помещения граждан, на принадлежащие им земельные участки, на территорию и в помещения, занимаемые организациями всех форм собственности, *и осматривать их при преследовании лиц, подозреваемых в совершении преступлений, либо при наличии достаточных оснований полагать, что там совершено или совершается преступление, произошел несчастный случай*, а также для обеспечения личной безопасности граждан и общественной безопасности при стихийных бедствиях, катастрофах, авариях, эпидемиях, эпизоотиях и массовых беспорядках. О всех случаях проникновения в жилище против воли проживающих в нем граждан участковый уполномоченный немедленно докладывает рапортом руководству органа внутренних дел.


если на вас пишут донос то это уже подозрение в совершении преступления, в моем случае, ацетон используется не только при ремонте но и  при варке анаши(не очень компетентен, могу ошибиться), поэтому милиция  полагает что этого достаточно чтобы войти в помещение

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Для большинства русских Православие - обычная традиция. Родители исповедовали, бабушки-дедушки, а затем и их дети-внуки ради традиции, часто не понимая смысла и не интересуясь.


У меня и родители и бабушки и дедушки исповедовали материализм, марксизм и коммунизм. Хотя сейчас, действительно православная пропаганда, таким потоком на мозги льет, что даже идейные коммунисты, неожиданно для самих себя оказались православными, и как-то гармонично слились в их сознании коммунизм и православие.

----------

Joy (01.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> если на вас пишут донос то это уже подозрение в совершении преступления, в моем случае, ацетон используется не только при ремонте но и  при варке анаши(не очень компетентен, могу ошибиться), поэтому милиция  полагает что этого достаточно чтобы войти в помещение


Вот выбили бы вам дверь, это можно было бы обжаловать. 
Сомневаюсь, что участковый стал бы это делать.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Именно. Не хотел быть таким, как все.



Ну, большинство людей не хотят быть такими, как все. Это привязанность к Я такая :Smilie: Но надо ли это выпячивать это буддисту, если его задача - не внешнее, а ВНУТРЕННЕЕ ПРЕОБРАЗОВАНИЕ ВОСПРИЯТИЯ? А если нужны внешние опоры - можно вполне создать для них условия где угодно. Постепенным преобразованием.




> А если она (или кто-либо другой) будет боятся жить рядом с домом "сатанистки"? Вам придётся уехать?


Нет, уезжать вовсе необязательно. Важно грамотно и мудро развеять миф о сатанистке, ведя себя, как нормальный человек по отношению к окружающим.





> Когда Будду оскорбляли и поносили, Ананда предложил уйти из этого города, но Будда отказался. Потому, что в другом городе или деревне всё могло бы повториться.


Буддой он бы, БУДДОЙ :Smilie: 




> Могу только предположить, что это, скорее всего,  синдром неофита сыграл


 Ну, неофиты так и научиваются не иметь больше синдромов - огромное спасибо тем, кто дает им это понять :Cool: 





> А вы думаете я переоденусь в мирскую одежду? 
> Если кому-либо не понравится, что я хожу в рясе, мне её тоже нужно будет снять? Нет. Я, в таких случаях говорю, что я не червонец, чтобы всем нравится.


Ну нет, я приблизительно знаю, какие обеты вы давали :Smilie:  Последователи Кураева, видно по фотке, крайне интеллигентные люди :Smilie: Но полагаю, что Вы достаточно обладаете здравым смыслом, чтоб не ходить в своем виде в толпу пьяных разъяренных верующих православных, где Вам могут сгоряча нанести увечье.




> Потому, что буддисты - такие же граждане этой страны и их вера ничем не хуже православия. А если сидеть по норкам, то всегда так и будет.


Ну, в Бурятии и Калмыкии по норкам не сидят. Там уже другие небуддисты должны, вероятно, по норкам садиться :Smilie:  А Вы как хотели - сразу переделать Россию в буддийскую? У меня лично нет вообще никаких проблем с восприятием моего буддизма небуддистами, и я ничего не прячу. Но добивалась я такого права не давлением на окружающих, а постепенным переходом и пониманием. И вот то же, предполагаю, надо делать и неофитам :Smilie:

----------


## Джыш

> У меня лично нет вообще никаких проблем с восприятием моего буддизма небуддистами, и я ничего не прячу.


Как это не прячете? А алтарик с танками? О Будде говорите как о Боге, ведь только Бог не может быть примером.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, большинство людей не хотят быть такими, как все. Но надо ли это выпячивать это буддисту, если его задача - не внешнее, а ВНУТРЕННЕЕ ПРЕОБРАЗОВАНИЕ ВОСПРИЯТИЯ? А если нужны внешние опоры - можно вполне создать для них условия где угодно. Постепенным преобразованием.


А вот здесь у нас открытые вопросы по капитану: насколько он выпячивал свою религиозную принадлежность? 

Плюс, что вообще считать таковой? Например, ношение крестика - это выпячивание? А ношение изображения Будды? Вот у меня знакомая буддистка не носит, считает, что на её ответственной работе это сыграет против неё  :Confused: 

И закономерно возникает вопрос: а нужно ли *скрывать* свою религиозную принадлежность? И если скрывать, то до какой степени?



> Нет, уезжать вовсе необязательно. Важно грамотно и мудро развеять миф о сатанистке, ведя себя, как нормальный человек по отношению к окружающим.


Так тоже могут заявить, что боятся вас и не хотят жить рядом с сектанткой. Особливо, если в данном селении какой-либо местный попик агитацию проведёт: дескать здесь сектанты собираются.



> Ну, неофиты так и научиваются не иметь больше синдромов - огромное спасибо тем, кто дает им это понять


Под суд бы за такое научение отдавать бы. Может тогда, лет через пятьдесят нормально общество бы и построили.



> Ну нет, я приблизительно знаю, какие обеты вы давали Последователи Кураева, видно по фотке, крайне интеллигентные людиНо полагаю, что Вы достаточно обладаете здравым смыслом, чтоб не ходить в своем виде в толпу пьяных разъяренных верующих православных, где Вам могут сгоряча нанести увечье.


Да, обладаю. В такие места я вообще стараюсь не ходить.
Кстати, по фотографии за соседним столиком с  этими интеллигентными людьми оказались офицеры, которые напившись повели себя совсем не интеллигентно. В первую очередь по отношению ко мне. Но пить я с ними, всё равно не стал. 



> Ну, в Бурятии и Калмыкии по норкам не сидят. Там уже другие небуддисты должны, вероятно, по норкам садиться


Там православные уже во всю рулят.



> А Вы как хотели - сразу переделать Россию в буддийскую?


Что значит "сразу"? Россия вообще вряд ли будет буддийской. Но если не прикладывать к этому усилий и не сосздавать вообще никаких причин и условий, то шансов нет вообще.



> У меня лично нет вообще никаких проблем с восприятием моего буддизма небуддистами, и я ничего не прячу. Но добивалась я такого права не давлением на окружающих, а постепенным переходом и пониманием. И вот то же, предполагаю, надо делать и неофитам


А в Италии, кстати это был бы возможный вариант: чтобы некоего надзирателя - буддиста  в СИЗО начальник - католик уволил бы за вероисповедание под предлогом чтения мантр на работе?

----------

Joy (01.03.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Джыш.Надо - покажу. Тем, кто попросит :Smilie:  Совершенно спокойно могу все открыть и сказать. Хорошо подумав - КОМУ, ЗАЧЕМ И КОГДА :Smilie: 

Качества Пробужденного Вы можете почитать в Ламриме. Если он перебирает четки на публике, то ЗНАЕТ , к какому результату это приведет. Так я полагаю.

Топпер, эк Вас волнует внешнее, оказывается :Smilie:  А мне всегда казалось, что все зависит от кармы и аффектов конкретных существ :Smilie:  И одеждой и крестиком тут не справишься.

Меня всегда учили, что существо НАДО УСПОКОИТЬ, прежде чем ему что-то говорить :Smilie:

----------


## Джыш



----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Буддизм в России - это религия не массовая. В основном туда приходят люди, имеющие интересы к нематериальному, как правило образованные. Информирование населения, конечно, нужно. Но проблема в том, что не так много людей это заинтересует. Для большинства русских Православие - обычная традиция. Родители исповедовали, бабушки-дедушки, а затем и их дети-внуки ради традиции, часто не понимая смысла и не интересуясь. Точно такая же ситуация, я уверен, у большинства традиционных буддистов - бурятов, калмыков, тувинцев.
> Для всех тех, кто мало понимает в религии Буддизм будет туземным идолопоклонством.


мусульманство тоже вроде для православного нечто туземное но однако же



> Почему некоторые русские становятся мусульманами?! 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> http://www.newsru.com
> 
> СМИ уже неоднократно сообщали о русских молодых людях и девушках, которые принимают ислам и воюют или готовы воевать с федеральными силами в Чечне. Однако недавно в российской политической палитре появилась новая сила - Национальная организация русских мусульман (НОРМ). Это первое в истории России мусульманское движение, которое стремится к тому, чтобы новообращенные не пополняли собой ряды экстремистских группировок, сообщает газета "Газета". 
> 
> Заместителем председателя НОРМ является Тарас (Абдул Карим) Черниенко. В свои 30 лет Абдул Карим - человек с двумя высшими образованиями, вице-президент Гильдии деловых мусульман, начальник департамента международных отношений в одном из коммерческих банков. 
> ...


еще



> Национальная Организация Русских Мусульман
> Мы, русские, обязаны подхватить знамя Пророка (мир ему!) и только в этом спасение России и всех народов, которые связали с ней свою судьбу!
> 
> 2007 год: Харун ар-Руси  *Сидоров* ответил на наиболее часто задаваемые вопросы о НОРМ (часть 1). Некоторые личные оценки не соответствуют текущему моменту Продолжение в разделе "Аудио и видео"
> ...............
> Как твоё фамилиЁ?
> Меж тем, исследования одной только социальной сети «Вконтакте» в конце прошлого года показали, что число пользователей с явно русскими фамилиями, смело указавшими в графе «вероисповедание» - Ислам, составило более 50 тысяч! И это только Вконтакте. 
> и тд.http://www.norm-info.ru/


так что пустые праволавные ниши быстро заполняются
и прав Топпер



> А Что значит "сразу"? Россия вообще вряд ли будет буддийской. Но если не прикладывать к этому усилий и не сосздавать вообще никаких причин и условий, то шансов нет вообще.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, эк Вас волнует внешнее, оказывается


Обязательно волнует. А как же без этого? Внешнее - это часть живого Буддизма. Не будет внешнего, не будет и внутреннего.

Более того, это беспокоило и Будду, который ввёл стиль одежды, причёски, поведения для бхиккху.



> А мне всегда казалось, что все зависит от кармы и аффектов конкретных существ И одеждой и крестиком тут не справишься.


Но и одежда и крестики в этом вопросе здорово помогает. Мы это сейчас в России можем наблюдать, где РПЦ втискивается в каждую щель и насаждает свои идеи, пусть даже они дальше одежды и крестика не идут.



> Меня всегда учили, что существо НАДО УСПОКОИТЬ, прежде чем ему что-то говорить


А меня учили, что нет смысла учить негодные сосуды. Поэтому учить небуддистов я и не собираюсь.

----------

Joy (01.03.2011), Леонид Ш (28.02.2011), Пема Ванчук (28.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (28.02.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> А меня учили, что нет смысла учить негодные сосуды. Поэтому учить небуддистов я и не собираюсь.


 :Mad: Это как вы определяет :Cool: ? однако, "долгая дорога в дюнах" получится, а так славно за здравие начинали...............

----------


## Топпер

> Это как вы определяет?


Это видно. 
Конечно, иногда бывают ошибки, но в целом, почти сразу понятно, кто может быть нормальным буддистом, а кто нет.

----------

Joy (01.03.2011), Леонид Ш (28.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (28.02.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Это видно. 
> Конечно, иногда бывают ошибки, но в целом, почти сразу понятно, кто может быть нормальным буддистом, а кто нет.


то бишь конец пути написан на лице вначале?
тогда искусность методы выходит непричем

----------


## Топпер

> то бишь конец пути написан на лице вначале?
> тогда искусность методы выходит непричем


Не в этой жизни.
Может искуссные умельцы и могут таких людей вытянуть. я же не берусь за тех, кто мне не по зубам. Также, как не берусь читать мантры зверушкам, проповедовать душевнобольным и представителям других религий.

----------

Леонид Ш (28.02.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Не в этой жизни.
> .


жизнь еще не прошла



> Может искусные умельцы, и могут таких людей вытянуть. Я же не берусь за тех, кто мне не по зубам. Также, как не берусь читать мантры зверушкам, проповедовать душевнобольным и представителям других религий.


это передергивание. Есть много людей, которые не родились с клеймом буддиста, но постепенно выкарабкиваются и не сразу понимают, что им надо.

----------


## Топпер

> жизнь еще не прошла
> 
> это передергивание.


Не знаю, где вы увидели передёргивание. 



> Есть много людей, которые не родились с клеймом буддиста, но постепенно выкарабкиваются и не сразу понимают, что им надо.


А есть немало и тех, у кого много пыли в глазах. Кого даже сам Будда не мог привести к просветлению. Где уж нам.

----------

Леонид Ш (28.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А вот здесь у нас открытые вопросы по капитану: насколько он выпячивал свою религиозную принадлежность? 
> 
> Плюс, что вообще считать таковой? Например, ношение крестика - это выпячивание? А ношение изображения Будды? Вот у меня знакомая буддистка не носит, считает, что на её ответственной работе это сыграет против неё


Я не ношу на себе ничего буддийского, кроме ума. Мне обвешивать себя защитными амулетами и изображениями не нужно, тем более после стольких лет практики. В особо страшные места я иногда беру в сумку Ринчен. 

Если б было нужно было носить, - справилась бы с внешним. Мне пришлось домашних убеждать в необходимости алтаря, поездок на учения и прочее. И поскольку я была замужем, а муж - небуддист, то это будет покруче договора с любым начальством :Big Grin:  Выпячивание - это когда человек настолько привязан к буддизму, что борется за ношение буддийских атрибутов везде, причем так, что другие вынуждены это видеть.

Есть правила хорошего тона - не целоваться взсос на публике и при детях, например. Конечно, человек свободен любить другого человека, но, извините, мы тоже свободны на это не смотреть в общественном месте. Не вижу разницы - выпячивать буддизм или что другое. Это демонстрация привязанности к чему-то.




> И закономерно возникает вопрос: а нужно ли *скрывать* свою религиозную принадлежность? И если скрывать, то до какой степени?


Скрывать не нужно. Если при этом нет помех для условий для практики. Если же через это возникают помехи - надо либо найти другие условия, либо подстроиться правильно под имеющееся положение. 




> Так тоже могут заявить, что боятся вас и не хотят жить рядом с сектанткой. Особливо, если в данном селении какой-либо местный попик агитацию проведёт: дескать здесь сектанты собираются.


Не могут. Я не выгляжу сектанткой и умею защищать мои права. И друзья-буддисты у меня все адекватные. Собираемся в БЦ.




> Под суд бы за такое научение отдавать бы. Может тогда, лет через пятьдесят нормально общество бы и построили.


Топпер - это *утоппия* :Smilie:  В самсаре общество нормальное никогда не построится - пока все из нее не выйдут. А подводимые некоторые - сколько их не учи, все откалывают номера :Smilie: 




> Кстати, по фотографии за соседним столиком с  этими интеллигентными людьми оказались офицеры, которые напившись повели себя совсем не интеллигентно. В первую очередь по отношению ко мне. Но пить я с ними, всё равно не стал.


Ну вот видите? :Smilie:  Но четки, я полагаю, перед ними не перебирали, а равно мантры не начитывали, а чинно пили чай? :Smilie: 




> Там православные уже во всю рулят.


 Не придумывайте. Если Вы умудряетесь заниматься буддийской практикой среди православных - они не рулят.





> Россия вообще вряд ли будет буддийской. Но если не прикладывать к этому усилий и не создавать вообще никаких причин и условий, то шансов нет вообще.


А ЗАЧЕМ РОССИЮ ДЕЛАТЬ БУДДИЙСКОЙ? :Smilie:  Это тоже уттопия, если хорошо себе представлять закон кармы существ, а практикой буддизма занимаются только те, кто накопил благие заслуги - там, где они находятся, они встречаются с нормальными условиями для практики. Вы посмотрите, сколько практиков у вас в буддийском центре? И сделайте выводы о массовости буддизма. В Калмыкии буддизм массовый. А практики - разные. Многие Будду считают за Бога :Smilie: 





> А в Италии, кстати это был бы возможный вариант: чтобы некоего надзирателя - буддиста  в СИЗО начальник - католик уволил бы за вероисповедание под предлогом чтения мантр на работе?


А почему нет? :Smilie:  если бы он в тюрьме на посту перебирал бы даже католические четки, это бы пресекли. Некоторые часовые вынуждены вообще без движения навытяжку стоять и сечь малейшее движение - какие тут мантры. Нравственно это как раз ДОБРОСОВЕСТНО ИСПОЛНЯТЬ СВОЮ РАБОТУ, которая тебя кормит и за которую платят деньги. Все, неотносящееся к работе обычно делают дома. Хочешь перебирать целый день четки - не работай :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Тогда мне будет уже не до этого


Вы уходите от ответа, не находите?




> Ну хорошо, вот вам ещё фотографии. Здесь уже явно не после службы:


Вот теперь вижу. Вижу, что надзиратели пришли в церковь во время службы. И по службе: они сопровождают зеков, что является их прямой служебной обязанностью. На фото я не вижу, чтобы кто-то из них молился вместо исполнения служебных обязанностей.

----------


## Буль

> в моем случае, ацетон используется не только при ремонте но и  при варке анаши(не очень компетентен, могу ошибиться)


опия-сырца 

теперь Вы знаете для чего нужен ацетон...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Буль

> И закономерно возникает вопрос: а нужно ли *скрывать* свою религиозную принадлежность? И если скрывать, то до какой степени?


Может быть это личное дело каждого? Если это не мешает исполнению служебных обязанностей.




> Так тоже могут заявить, что боятся вас и не хотят жить рядом с сектанткой. Особливо, если в данном селении какой-либо местный попик агитацию проведёт: дескать здесь сектанты собираются.


Жить в данном месте-- их добрая воля. При нежелании там жить они имеют полное право переехать. Их права не нарушаются, поэтому суд не примет дело к рассмотрению.




> Россия вообще вряд ли будет буддийской. Но если не прикладывать к этому усилий и не сосздавать вообще никаких причин и условий, то шансов нет вообще.


Шансов на что? Прилагать усилия для достижения чего? Чего Вы хотите добиться?

----------

Пема Дролкар (01.03.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Кстати, у нашего буддиста-охранника отличная карма



> Романенко написал заявление об уходе. После этого, 19 января, он обратился к начальнику управления ФСИН по Приволжскому округу. *Он также поговорил с начальником отдела кадров этого ведомства, который согласился, что аналогичная ситуация могла произойти только во времена инквизиции.*
> 
> Евгений Романенко закончил Пермское высшее военное училище внутренних войск МВД, получив специальность кинолога. Два года провел в Чечне, где служил в 46-й бригаде внутренних войск в отряде саперов. Полтора года назад был вынужден вернуться в Нижний Новгород, поскольку его жена погибла в автокатастрофе. Теперь Романенко один воспитывает 15-летнего сына.


Это и есть настоящая свобода вероисповедания. Знаете, как бывает, когда нет свободы? Человека в психушку отправляют, или в такое место, где его замясорубят. Про советские времена не слыхали? Какие ужасы претерпевали православные? А после революции как относились к опиуму для народа? В Гулаг верущие шли. Причем - ЛЮБЫЕ, название религии было неважно.

Что касается жизненной ситуации данного человека - много людей возвращаются из Чечни слегка неадекватными. Сапер - это определнная работа, психологически очень напряженная, а тут еще человек жену потерял :Frown:  И работа ему позарез нужна, пока сын не встанет на ноги.

----------


## Топпер

> Вы уходите от ответа, не находите?


Не нахожу, ибо вы говорите о абсурдной ситуации. Каков вопрос - таков ответ.



> Вот теперь вижу. Вижу, что надзиратели пришли в церковь во время службы. И по службе: они сопровождают зеков, что является их прямой служебной обязанностью. На фото я не вижу, чтобы кто-то из них молился вместо исполнения служебных обязанностей.


А как вы можете на фото увидеть динамическое действие? На первой фотографии надзиратели со свечками. На последующих фотографиях надзиратели без головных уборов (хотя по форме должны быть в них). Находятся в молельном помещении. Часть явно распологается не для обеспечения служебных обязанностей.



> Может быть это личное дело каждого? Если это не мешает исполнению служебных обязанностей.


Да, думаю, что личное дело каждого. И после того, как дело придали огласке, выяснилось, что это никак не мешает службе.

----------


## Топпер

> Я не ношу на себе ничего буддийского, кроме ума. Мне обвешивать себя защитными амулетами и изображениями не нужно, тем более после стольких лет практики. В особо страшные места я иногда беру в сумку Ринчен.


Все буддисты не обязаны следовать вашему примеру.



> Выпячивание - это когда человек настолько привязан к буддизму, что борется за ношение буддийских атрибутов везде, причем так, что другие вынуждены это видеть.


А по мне, так это нормальное исповедание своей веры. По вашему же  принципу и иудеи должны снять кипы, и христиане крестики.



> Есть правила хорошего тона - не целоваться взсос на публике и при детях, например. Конечно, человек свободен любить другого человека, но, извините, мы тоже свободны на это не смотреть в общественном месте. Не вижу разницы - выпячивать буддизм или что другое. Это демонстрация привязанности к чему-то.


Вера - это не поцелуи взасос.



> Скрывать не нужно. Если при этом нет помех для условий для практики. Если же через это возникают помехи - надо либо найти другие условия, либо подстроиться правильно под имеющееся положение.


А если нет возможности уехать и найти другие условия? 
Мне вот непонятна эта стыдливость некоторых буддистов. Мусульмане вон, баранов в центре Москвы режут на Куйрам-байрам и ничего. А тут четки в руки взять стыдятся.



> Не могут. Я не выгляжу сектанткой и умею защищать мои права. И друзья-буддисты у меня все адекватные. Собираемся в БЦ.


Это вы не в российской глубинке живёте.



> Топпер - это *утоппия* В самсаре общество нормальное никогда не построится - пока все из нее не выйдут.


А чего вы тогда из одной утопии уехали в другую?



> Ну вот видите? Но четки, я полагаю, перед ними не перебирали, а равно мантры не начитывали, а чинно пили чай?


Именно чётки и именно перебирал. Можете даже на фото увидеть у меня в руках оные.



> Не придумывайте. Если Вы умудряетесь заниматься буддийской практикой среди православных - они не рулят.


Не придумываю. Приезжайте жить в Россию, сами всё увидите.



> А ЗАЧЕМ РОССИЮ ДЕЛАТЬ БУДДИЙСКОЙ?


Затем, что народ, может быть, хотя бы пить стал бы поменьше.



> А почему нет? если бы он в тюрьме на посту перебирал бы даже католические четки, это бы пресекли. Некоторые часовые вынуждены вообще без движения навытяжку стоять и сечь малейшее движение - какие тут мантры. Нравственно это как раз ДОБРОСОВЕСТНО ИСПОЛНЯТЬ СВОЮ РАБОТУ, которая тебя кормит и за которую платят деньги. Все, неотносящееся к работе обычно делают дома. Хочешь перебирать целый день четки - не работай


Ещё раз внимательно посмотрите *за что увольняли* этого капитана.



> Кстати, у нашего буддиста-охранника отличная карма


Это не камма, это пайога - его личные усилия. Не предал бы огласке проблему - вылетел бы с работы.



> Это и есть настоящая свобода вероисповедания. Знаете, как бывает, когда нет свободы?


Никогда бы не подумал, что это - свобода вероисповедания. Я думал свобода вероисповедания - это когда за то, что ты буддист тебя не пытаются уволить с работы.

----------

Joy (01.03.2011), Денис Евгеньев (28.02.2011), Пема Ванчук (01.03.2011), Юй Кан (01.03.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Все буддисты не обязаны следовать вашему примеру.
> 
> А по мне, так это нормальное исповедание своей веры. По вашему же  принципу и иудеи должны снять кипы, и христиане крестики.


 Повторю БАО - ЭТО ЛИЧНОЕ ДЕЛО КАЖДОГО. Мне все равно, кто что делает. Это ЕГО ВЫБОР, И ЕГО КАРМА. Среди своих религиозных братьев он может вести себя как принято. Если же он находится среди небуддистов - он должен увести себя так, КАК ЛУЧШЕ ДЛЯ ВСЕХ. Буддизм значительно отличается от многих религий, потому что ведет к выходу из самсары и рассматривает ВСЕХ СУЩЕСТВ, как равно имеющих природу Будды. Для буддиста нет христиан или мусульман, а есть ЖС. Которым он одинаково желает счастья. И увольняющим, и уволенным.




> Вера - это не поцелуи взасос.


 Вера бывает разной. Она может принести много вреда, если есть неправильное поведение в отношении других существ, продиктованное верой в неблагое или неправильные взгляды. Или неправильная оценка собственных действий. Крестовые походы тоже были продиктованы верой. А также некоторые буддисты слишком верят в то, что их стараются изжить православные. И слишком уверенно считают, что в России все должны быть буддистами.





> А если нет возможности уехать и найти другие условия? 
> Мне вот непонятна эта стыдливость некоторых буддистов. Мусульмане вон, баранов в центре Москвы режут на Куйрам-байрам и ничего. А тут четки в руки взять стыдятся.


Не стыдятся. если не на работе. А на работе человек должен РАБОТАТЬ, а не перебирать четки.




> Это вы не в российской глубинке живёте.


Не понимаю ваших инсинуаций. Я жила во многих местах. в российской глубинке в том числе. НЕ ВИЖУ РАЗНИЦЫ, ГДЕ БЫТЬ БУДДИСТОМ. Это мое личное дело. И никто мне этого не может запретить, либо от меня это отнять.




> А чего вы тогда из одной утопии уехали в другую?


Именно потому, что НЕ ВИЖУ РАЗНИЦЫ. Я живу там, где у меня лучше условия для практики. И потому что вышла замуж и создала семью там, где живу. 




> Не придумываю. Приезжайте жить в Россию, сами всё увидите.


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....747#post393747

Я уже УСТАЛА ОБЪЯСНЯТЬ, что в России постоянно бываю и являюсь гражданкой России, решаю проблемы моих престарелях родных и прочее. Везде в мире нет покоя, везде страдания, отсутствие свободы того или этого, несправедливость. Миф о загранице - это только миф. но чтобы понять это, надо не голословно утверждать, а попытаться 20 лет прожить заграницей.



> Затем, что народ, может быть, хотя бы пить стал бы поменьше.


Вы, Топпер, взяли на себя миссию по спасению Руси от алкоголя и перевод ее в буддизм? А необходимая мудрость у Вас для этого есть?




> Это не камма, это пайога - его личные усилия. Не предал бы огласке проблему - вылетел бы с работы.


Это карма, что ОН ВСТРЕТИЛСЯ С ПОНИМАЮЩИМ ЧЕЛОВЕКОМ. Если б ее не было, какие бы он усилия бы не прилагал - он не нашел бы поддержки.




> Я думал свобода вероисповедания - это когда за то, что ты буддист тебя не пытаются уволить с работы.



В Питере много буддистов, и вообще по России много буддистов - спросите здесь у форумчан, как часто их увольняют с работы за буддизм, прежде чем сгущать краски. Сейчас буддистом быть даже престижно и модно :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Среди своих религиозных братьев он может вести себя как принято. Если же он находится среди небуддистов - он должен увести себя так, КАК ЛУЧШЕ ДЛЯ ВСЕХ. Буддизм значительно отличается от многих религий, потому что ведет к выходу из самсары и рассматривает ВСЕХ СУЩЕСТВ, как равно имеющих природу Будды.


О, это веское основание прятать чётки за пазуху и вынимать <религиозный атрибут по случаю>. Тут главное не перепутать, как лучше для всех, и что кому должен, а то забьют паникадилами.  :Big Grin:

----------

Joy (01.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Повторю БАО - ЭТО ЛИЧНОЕ ДЕЛО КАЖДОГО. Мне все равно, кто что делает. Среди своих религиозных братьев он может вести себя как принято. Если же он находится среди небуддистов - он должен увести себя так, КАК ЛУЧШЕ ДЛЯ ВСЕХ. Буддизм значительно отличается от многих религий, потому что ведет к выходу из самсары и рассматривает ВСЕХ СУЩЕСТВ, как равно имеющих природу Будды. Для убддиста нет христиан или мусульман, а есть ЖС.


мне кажется, что здесь вы пытаетесь навязать свою личную т.з.
Вы можете привести слова Будды, подтверждающие ваше высказывание?



> А также некоторые буддисты слишком верят в то, что их стараются изжить православные.


Скорее видят на опыте. А опыт взаимодействия кое-какой имеется.



> Не стыдятся. если не на работе.


Многие и на работе не стыдятся. Например, отстоять службу в храме. Фото я приводил чуть выше.



> Не понимаю ваших инсинуаций. Я жила во многих местах. в российской глубинке в том числе. НЕ ВИЖУ РАЗНГИЦЫ ГДЕ БЫТЬ БУДДИСТОМ.





> Именно потому, что НЕ ВИЖУ РАЗНИЦЫ. Я живу там, где у меня лучше условия для практики. И потому что вышла замуж и создала семью.


В общем, думаю, что эту тему лучше не продолжать, т.к. это переход на вашу личность. Но, в общем и целом, разрешите вам не поверить. Ибо факты говорят об обратном. Вот если бы вы из благополучной Европы приехали жить в Россию или Таджикистан и говорили бы, что вам нет разницы где быть буддисткой, тогда бы поверил.
Прошу прощения, если задел этим пассажем.



> Вы, Топпер, взяли на себя миссию по спасению Руси от алкоголя и перевод ее в буддизм? А необходимая мудрость у Вас для этого есть?


Нет. Таковой миссии я на себя не брал.  Но для России стать буддийской было бы полезно.



> Это карма, что ОН ВСТРЕТИЛСЯ С ПОНИМАЮЩИМ ЧЕЛОВЕКОМ. Если б ее не было, какие бы он усилия бы не прилагал - он не нашел бы поддержки.


Он встретился не на пустом месте, а прилагая усилия. Да и сам Будда не отрицал необходимость усилий и не сводил всё только к камме.



> В Питере много буддистов, и вообще по России много буддистов - спросите здесь у форумчан, как часто их увольняют с работы за буддизм, прежде чем сгущать краски. Сейчас буддистом быть даже престижно и модно


Да, было бы интересно спросить. Подозреваю, что в некоторых структурах, не только в СИЗО, но и в администрациях, от буддистов постарались бы избавиться.

----------

Joy (01.03.2011), Пема Ванчук (01.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> а то забьют паникадилами.


Паникадилом с одного удара лошадь завалить можно.
А вот  стандартными кадилами, забивать можно долго  :Big Grin:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Топпер. Вы тоже высказываете СВОЮ ТОЧКУ ЗРЕНИЯ. Прошу привести мне высказывание Будды, в котором он говорит, что православные притесняют буддистов в России.

Опыт общения у меня с правослааавными и христианами имеется огромный. Я выросла в православной семье, и до сих пор она у меня в России есть, я 20 лет живу среди католиков. Так что опытами давайте не мерятся. Вы не можеет знать, какого рода у меня есть опыт, чтоб о нем судить. Вы также не имеете семьи и детей, и вообще у вас совершенно другой опыт, с которого вы не можете судить, где мне лучше практиковать и жить.

Перехать в Таджикистан не считаю нужным. Я уже ЖИВУ там, где живу и имею ответственность перед людьми, с которыми живу. Также у меня тут НАИЛУЧШИЕ УСЛОВИЯ ДЛЯ ПРАКТИКИ, которые я создала сама. Могу их создать везде. Мне мало нужно для жизни. Оскорблять меня моим местожительством не позволю. Давайте Вы сам поедете из Питера в Таджикистан?

Большинство моих друзей буддистов в России совершенно спокойно практикуют буддизм, причем не скрывая от коллег, и ездят на учения. Также они уживаются с православными. Мне кому верить - Вашему восприятию, или их восприятию, а моему восприятию мне вообще верить уже не надо?

Я прошу вас, как модератора, пресечь неблагие действия Топпера в неправильном отношении к буддистке Пеме Дролкар.

Засим удаляюсь. Моя точка зрения высказана со всех сторон.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер. Вы тоже высказываете СВОЮ ТОЧКУ ЗРЕНИЯ.


Конечно же. Но я об этом и говорю прямо.



> Прошу привести мне высказывание Будды, в котором он говорит, что православные притесняют буддистов в России.


Видите ли, во времена Будды, ни православия ни России ещё не было, потому было бы странно ожидать от него высказываний на эту тему.



> Опыт общения у меня с правослааавными и христианами имеется огромный. Я выросла в православной семье, и до сих пор она у меня в России есть, я 20 лет живу среди католиков. Так что опытами давайте не мерятся. Вы не можеет знать, какого рода у меня есть опыт, чтоб о нем судить.


А я не о вашем опыте сужу. Я исхожу из своего опыта.



> Перехать в Таджикистан не считаю нужным. Я уже ЖИВУ там, где живу и имею ответственность перед людьми, с которыми живу. Также у меня тут НАИЛУЧШИЕ УСЛОВИЯ ДЛЯ ПРАКТИКИ, которые я создала сама. Могу их создать везде. Мне мало нужно для жизни. Оскорблять меня моим местожительством не позволю. Давайте Вы сам поедете из Питера в Таджикистан?


Разрешите считать это разговорами в пользу бедных.
А в Таджикистан я не поеду, ибо я не выдвигал тезиса о том, что мне без разницы, где быть буддистом.



> Большинство моих друзей буддистов в России совершенно спокойно практикуют буддизм, причем не скрывая от коллег, и ездят на учения. Также они уживаются с православными. Мне кому верить - Вашему восприятию, или их восприятию, а моему восприятию мне вообще верить уже не надо?


Кому хотите. Я не настаиваю на едиственной правильности своего мнения. Напомню только, что в теме обсуждалась ситуация конкретного капитана внутренней службы.



> Я прошу вас, как модератора пресечь неблагие действия Топпера в неправильном отношении к буддистке Пеме Дролкар.


А в чём они выражаются? В том, что я вам не поверил?

----------


## Топпер

> Я прошу вас, как модератора, пресечь неблагие действия Топпера в неправильном отношении к буддистке Пеме Дролкар.


В общем то можно завершить нашу дискуссию. Возможно это будет лучшим выходом.

----------

Пема Дролкар (01.03.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Нет. Таковой миссии я на себя не брал.  Но для России стать буддийской было бы полезно.


пока буддисты сталкиваются только на форуме, что же будет когда страна будет буддийской? Пока буддийские направления существуют в многообразии и не особенно борются за первенство своей традиции. не трудно представить, что будет при возможности быть ближе к трону

----------


## Топпер

> пока буддисты сталкиваются только на форуме, что же будет когда страна будет буддийской? Пока буддийские направления существуют в многообразии и не особенно борются за первенство своей традиции. не трудно представить, что будет при возможности быть ближе к трону


Хвала Будде, что пока такой возможности нет. По крайней мере у нас всё честнее получается из-за того, что ни денег, ни льгот, ни власти нет.

----------

Jambal Dorje (01.03.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Хвала Будде, что пока такой возможности нет. По крайней мере у нас всё честнее получается из-за того, что ни денег, ни льгот, ни власти нет.


Да уж, как только начинают пухнуть кредитные карточки и статусы, так начинают тухнуть идеалы.

----------


## Топпер

> Да уж, как только начинают пухнуть кредитные карточки и статусы, так начинают тухнуть идеалы.


притом, начинается это очень быстро. Как только чуть-чуть деньгами запахло, сразу же набИгают неоднозначные люди. Уже несколько раз это видел.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Из Ламрима Ченмо:




> 1. Автор 
> 
> В целом, это руководство [основано на] "Украшении ясных постижений" - наставлении досточтимого Майтреи. Непосредственный же его источник - "Светоч Пути", автора которого, следовательно, [можно считать] и автором данного руководства. 
> 
> [Речь идет] о великом наставнике Дипанкарашриджняне, известном еще и под именем Достославного Атиши. Его величию [посвящено] три [главы]: 
> 
> а. *Рождение в знатной семье*; б. Обретение достоинств; в. Труд на благо Учения. 
> 
> а. [Рождение в знатной семье] 
> ...


Сначала мы делили на буддистов и христиан. теперь мы делим на богатых и бедных. Причем, осуждаем богатых, вероятно. Вероятно, правильному буддисту надо быть нищим.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Но для России стать буддийской было бы полезно.


России неплохо бы быть светской страной, *как это и определено в Конституции РФ*.

http://www.constitution.ru/10003000/10003000-3.htm
*Статья 14

1. Российская Федерация - светское государство. Никакая религия не может устанавливаться в качестве государственной или обязательной.

2. Религиозные объединения отделены от государства и равны перед законом.
*
Статья 15

1. Конституция Российской Федерации имеет высшую юридическую силу, прямое действие и применяется на всей территории Российской Федерации. *Законы и иные правовые акты, принимаемые в Российской Федерации, не должны противоречить Конституции Российской Федерации*.

2. Органы государственной власти, органы местного самоуправления, должностные лица, граждане и их объединения обязаны соблюдать Конституцию Российской Федерации и законы.

----------

Joy (01.03.2011), Буль (01.03.2011), Доржик (01.03.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (01.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.03.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> притом, начинается это очень быстро. Как только чуть-чуть деньгами запахло, сразу же набИгают неоднозначные люди. Уже несколько раз это видел.


есть такая фраза: "все идеалы кончаются под одеялом". В буддийском смысле это означает, что когда постель дхармакаи застилают покрывалом(одеялом)=покровом клеш, то все дальнейшие кайи не проявляются, ригпа не проявляется а всего лишь клешный ум на поверхности сознания.поэтому к постели дхармакайи желательно не допускать клешивых

----------

Денис Евгеньев (01.03.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Сначала мы делили на буддистов и христиан. теперь мы делим на богатых и бедных. Причем, осуждаем богатых, вероятно. Вероятно, правильному буддисту надо быть нищим.


Лучше средним, как богатство так и нищета могут быть обузой. нищету склоняет к асуричеству, богатство тормозит в сфере богов

----------

Доржик (01.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> России неплохо бы быть светской страной, *как это и определено в Конституции РФ*.


Воистину.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Сначала мы делили на буддистов и христиан. теперь мы делим на богатых и бедных. Причем, осуждаем богатых, вероятно. Вероятно, правильному буддисту надо быть нищим.


Правильному буддисту нужно отделять Дхамму от бизнеса. 
я об этом.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Правильному буддисту нужно отделять Дхамму от бизнеса. 
> я об этом.


 :Cool: 

"Прости, братан, просто бизнес. Ничего личного, никакой Дхаммы" (с)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> есть такая фраза: "все идеалы кончаются под одеялом". В буддийском смысле это означает, что когда постель дхармакаи застилают покрывалом(одеялом)=покровом клеш, то все дальнейшие кайи не проявляются, ригпа не проявляется а всего лишь клешный ум на поверхности сознания.поэтому к постели дхармакайи желательно не допускать клешивых


У монголов есть пословица что "Девачен обретается под одеялом". В буддийском смысле это означает скорее всего тайную практику.

----------

Jambal Dorje (01.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> У монголов есть пословица что "Девачен обретается под одеялом". В буддийском смысле это означает скорее всего тайную практику.


... Карма мудру? )

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Может йога сна)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> У монголов есть пословица что "Девачен обретается под одеялом". В буддийском смысле это означает скорее всего тайную практику.


 мне кажется, что фраза Дорджика из так называемого народного буддизма и подобная символика там не заложена.  Но если попробовать ввести  русло буддийского символизма, то тогда покров клеш надо менять на облако=одеяло Дхармы. В этом случае действительно  Деважин и не только можно реализовать.

----------

Доржик (01.03.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Не нахожу, ибо вы говорите о абсурдной ситуации. Каков вопрос - таков ответ.


Абсурд, на мой взгляд, был в самом Вашем посыле: если надзирателю что-то не буквально запрещено-- обязательно ему разрешено. И я Вас хочу убедить что это не так. Нельзя полиционеру окроплять Вас святой водой при проверке документов, даже если окропление не запрещено в законе "О полиции".

_Почему убрали ковер  с парадной лестницы? Разве Карл Маркс запрещает держать  на лестнице ковры?  Разве  где-нибудь   у   карла   маркса   сказано,  что  2-й  подъезд калабуховского дома  на Пречистенеке следует забить досками и ходить  кругом через черный двор?_




> А как вы можете на фото увидеть динамическое действие?


Не знаю как. Вы же мне приводили это в качестве доказательства, Вы мне и поясните-- как.




> На первой фотографии надзиратели со свечками. На последующих фотографиях надзиратели без головных уборов (хотя по форме должны быть в них). Находятся в молельном помещении. Часть явно распологается не для обеспечения служебных обязанностей.


Если Вы так хорошо знаете обязанности надзирателя и уверены что они нарушаются-- обратите на это внимание министра МВД, зачем же оправдывать этим другие ненадлежащие исполнения работы?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Буддист должен быть БОГАТЫМ по возможности :Smilie:  Я так много вижу бедных буддистов, которые не могут организовать приезд Учителя, открыть БЦ, и так далее, что просто хотела бы быть сама богатой, чтоб посодействовать. Взяла б, к примеру, этого охранника на работу - пусть себе четки перебирает :Smilie:  Монастырь буддийский бы построила б в России.

 А порш и вилла в Монтекарло мне не нужны. Я не вижу в них счастья. 

Вот, можно ознакомиться.
http://www.koob.ru/rouch_majkl/almazniy_ogranshik И хотя геше Майкл Роуч в силу своего поведения не на очень хорошем сейчас счету, нельзя с точностью сказать, что это из-за богатства :Smilie:  О нем написано вот что:



> His qualifications as teacher are not questioned, no reports of sexual abuse, but he does make outrageous claims of realizations - not very Buddhist. He also claims to be a monk, but has sexual relations; a contradiction in terms.


 А геше он квалифицированный, и книга эта его дает призадуматься.

 Это никак не противоречит Дхарме, если он ведет себя соответственно ей. Потому что он тогда многое может сделать для Дхармы и на пользу другим.

Что касается нравственного аспекта богатства - то он просто к нему не должен быть привязан, а также не тратить много времени на поддежание этого богатства.

Богатство или благосостояние - если оно есть в силу кармы - говорит о таком кармическом проявлении, как ЩЕДРОСТЬ, и надо только сорадоваться богатым буддистам :Smilie:  

Я знаю таких, у кого поток денежных средств не иссякает, хотя они не прикладывают ни малейших усилий для этого. И очень помогают многим людям, а также БЦ, монахам и прочее. 

Я вообще не считаю, что буддист внешне обязательно должен быть таким-то и таким-то. Он может быть ЛЮБЫМ. Главное - это его прогресс в практике и в мудрости. Подручные средства он может использовать для этого, если они есть.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Также в текстах говорится что бедность это украшение практика, поскольку богатство сделает из тебя гордеца, и все омрачения возрастут. А бедность сделает из тебя чистого скромного практика. Миларепа говорил что у него ничего нет и поэтому ему нечего терять и он счастлив. Один богатый человек услышав его слова эти, раздал свое богатство все и ушел в горы. Там он был счастлив в течение трех дней и счастье его закончилось. Поскольку он не знал как практиковать. Он вернулся и с горечью говорил: "Нищий Миларепа и меня нищим сделал".

----------

Joy (01.03.2011), Nirdosh Yogino (01.03.2011), Пема Ванчук (01.03.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Думаю, что хоть это и не по теме, когда готов от чего-то оказаться, и это уже не нужно для практики - оно само уйдет.

Ну, а чтобы не получилось так, что тебя за перебирание четок увольняют с работы, - лучше иметь буддисту маленькую ренту, чтоб скромно одеваться-питаться-лечиться-ездить на учения и жилье, чтоб он мог ни от кого не зависеть.

----------

Pema Sonam (01.03.2011)

----------


## Azzey

> У меня и родители и бабушки и дедушки исповедовали материализм, марксизм и коммунизм. Хотя сейчас, действительно православная пропаганда, таким потоком на мозги льет, что даже идейные коммунисты, неожиданно для самих себя оказались православными, и как-то гармонично слились в их сознании коммунизм и православие.


Ну почему тогда нельзя было вместе с марксизмом и коммунизмом исповедовать какую-то религию? Мои мама и бабушка - православные и при этом отъявленные сторонники коммунизма. А вот РПЦ сейчас активизировалась, дабы завладеть массовым сознанием русских и таким образом укрепить позиции нынешнего режима на фоне слабостей предыдущего.



> Из Ламрима Ченмо:
> Сначала мы делили на буддистов и христиан. теперь мы делим на богатых и бедных. Причем, осуждаем богатых, вероятно. Вероятно, правильному буддисту надо быть нищим.


Буддисту-монаху полагается быть нищим  :Smilie: 
Мирянин - кто какой путь выберет. Главное - не наличие денег, или их отсутствие, а отсутствие привязанности к деньгам как к атрибуту материального мира. 
Тех православных "христиан", которые пропагандируют нетерпимость и фундаментализм, христианами можно называть лишь условно. Подлинно религиозными они, разумеется не будут являться. Знаменитый русский философ Иван Ильин в своем сочинении "Аксиомы религиозного опыта" выделил черты подлинной религиозности для человека. Именно на эти аксиомы следует равняться истинному верующмеу, будь то буддист, христианин, или иудей. Внешняя сторона, проявляющаяся в религиозном самовыражении играет важную роль в любой религии, однако же не является определяющей, а является одной из составных частей.
Здесь было много споров о свободе религиозного самовыражения. Главное в самовыражении - не перебирание четок и начитывание мантр, а то влияние, которое буддист оказывает на окружающих его людей. А эти ритуальные практики можно сделать настолько незаметными и интимными, что никто даже и не догадается о вашей религиозной принадлежности. При положительном влиянии на окружающих, они сами вполне могут задать практикующему вопрос: "А чего это ты такой счастливый и спокойный - у тебя проблем выше крыши, а тебе хоть бы хны?!" И впоследствии заинтересоваться Буддизмом.  :Embarrassment:

----------

Joy (01.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Абсурд, на мой взгляд, был в самом Вашем посыле: если надзирателю что-то не буквально запрещено-- обязательно ему разрешено. И я Вас хочу убедить что это не так. Нельзя полиционеру окроплять Вас святой водой при проверке документов, даже если окропление не запрещено в законе "О полиции".


Здесь скорее подойдёт пример, когда полиционер окропляет себя святой водой. Думаю, что таковое не запрещено.



> Не знаю как. Вы же мне приводили это в качестве доказательства, Вы мне и поясните-- как.


Для меня этих фотографий достаточно в качестве доказательства. я не вчера родился, знаю, как у нас подобные вещи происходят.



> Если Вы так хорошо знаете обязанности надзирателя и уверены что они нарушаются-- обратите на это внимание министра МВД, зачем же оправдывать этим другие ненадлежащие исполнения работы?


Написание писем - это уже другая тема. Я же хотел лишь сказать, что если можно одной конфессии, раз это не считается зазорным, и даже фото на официальных сайтах вывешивается, почему нельзя другой?

Более того, ещё раз обращу ваше внимание на то, что капитана, в итоге, приняли обратно. Видимо чётки - это не аргумент для увольнения.

----------

Joy (01.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Буддист должен быть БОГАТЫМ по возможности Я так много вижу бедных буддистов, которые не могут организовать приезд Учителя, открыть БЦ, и так далее, что просто хотела бы быть сама богатой, чтоб посодействовать. Взяла б, к примеру, этого охранника на работу - пусть себе четки перебирает Монастырь буддийский бы построила б в России......
> 
> Я вообще не считаю, что буддист внешне обязательно должен быть таким-то и таким-то. Он может быть ЛЮБЫМ. Главное - это его прогресс в практике и в мудрости. Подручные средства он может использовать для этого, если они есть.


вы не поняли контекст обсуждения. Речь шла о смешивании Дхаммы и бизнеса. Когда, например, появляются различные посредники, проводящие Дхамма-чосы по стране. Катающие, учителей, цамы, мандалы и т.п. и выставляющие на входе табличку "обязательное подношение такое - то". И называющие это даной. Речь - об этой категории, а не просто о богатых людях. 
Для буддиста - мирянина быть богатым - это неплохо. Будда говорил, что такой человек может принести много блага и себе, и своей семье, и родственникам, и своим учителям, и Сангхе.
По большому счёту монастыри и храмы всегда строили и менно богатые люди. Это - очень большая религиозная заслуга.
Люди среднего и низкого достатка, в основном, поддерживали Сангху едой.

----------

Joy (01.03.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Я же хотел лишь сказать, что если можно одной конфессии, раз это не считается зазорным, и даже фото на официальных сайтах вывешивается, почему нельзя другой?


Слушайте, если православным можно водку жрат, то почему буддистам нельзя? Да потому что нельзя! Потому что буддисты! Не надо уподобляться...

----------


## Топпер

> Слушайте, если православным можно водку жрат, то почему буддистам нельзя? Да потому что нельзя! Потому что буддисты! Не надо уподобляться...


Как минимум половина наших форумчан тоже задают этот вопрос  :Smilie: 

Нельзя тем, кто брал пять обетов мирянина. Ибо есть чёткий запрет.

----------


## Буль

А человека, не принявшего 5 обетов можно считать буддистом?

----------


## Топпер

> А человека, не принявшего 5 обетов можно считать буддистом?


В разных традициях по-разному. В тибетском, например, можно. Если человек принял Прибежище, но не взял обеты.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.03.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...лучше иметь буддисту.


Буддисту лучше выползать из сансары, а не особо заморачиваться мирскими делами.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Буддисту лучше выползать из сансары, а не особо заморачиваться мирскими делами.


Ну, если у вас получается полностью избежать мирских дел, то и не заморачиваетесь ими :Smilie: 

Но поскольку наше страдательное тело - это и есть проявление самсары, и оно просит кушать, быть прикрытым от холода и крыши над головой, не вижу, как мы можем полностью уйти от мирских дел. Может, мы и не заморачивамся слишком сильно, но порой приходится на это много времени и сил потратить. Когда родные болеют, когда сам болеешь, когда негде жить и нечего есть - волей-неволей это требует внимания.

Все буддисты занимаются проблемами насущными, а многие стараются из самсары выбраться и при семье, и при работе. 

Думаете - в пещере это получится быстрее? :Cool: 

Думаю, просто надо постоянно ИЗБАВЛЯТЬСЯ ОТ ЛИШНЕГО, и оставить себе только самое необходимое. И тогда мирских дел будет меньше. И они будут меньше отвлекать.

Известно, впрочем, что в миру практика может быть крайне эффективной.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> вы не поняли контекст обсуждения. Речь шла о смешивании Дхаммы и бизнеса. Когда, например, появляются различные посредники, проводящие Дхамма-чосы по стране. Катающие, учителей, цамы, мандалы и т.п. и выставляющие на входе табличку "обязательное подношение такое - то". И называющие это даной. Речь - об этой категории, а не просто о богатых людях.


Ужос :Mad:  Мне такое даже и в голову не приходило. 

Хотя новички постоянно спрашивают, как правильно оплачивать учение. Однако, большинство известных учителей, которые мне попадались в России - прекрасно контролировали тех, кто их возил. И требования были простые. ПОСИЛЬНО. Было назначено конкретное пожертвование за вход на учения, которое покрывало обычно аренду зала, приезд и проживание Учителя и все организационные вопросы. Но кто не мог его сделать - посещал учения все равно. Те же, кто считал нужным пожертвовать больше - делали это.

Мне кажется, что вот вполне приемлемый расклад. Не знаю, какой из этого получился Дхарма-бизнес.
http://dazan.spb.ru/main/858/

Тема уже обсуждалась. И вообще-то Учителя к абы кому не ездят. 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=12080

----------

